# The World Cup discussion thread



## Tommy Tainant

A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.


Just seen one of the all time classic World Cup games. Spain 3 - 3 Portugal .

Ronaldo gets a hat trick to save a point for the Portuguese. An amazing player.

My take is that both countries will progress from the group. Spain can win the Cup but Portugal have no chance.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Go Brazil!


----------



## Rambunctious

Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rambunctious said:


> Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???


No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future


----------



## Rambunctious

TheOldSchool said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future
Click to expand...

They must have been discussing a future cup...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Rambunctious said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must have been discussing a future cup...
Click to expand...

2026


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tommy Tainant said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must have been discussing a future cup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2026
Click to expand...

I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar.


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2026


That 's a ways off...hope to still be around to see it...but thanks


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar


My brother played for Wales...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Rambunctious said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar
> 
> 
> 
> My brother played for Wales...
Click to expand...

Seriously ?
My Great Grandfather played for Wales in the 1880s.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Soccer sucks


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Skull Pilot said:


> Soccer sucks


Soccer would be more interesting if they mined the field


----------



## Tommy Tainant

USA Soccer Guy
This guy cracks me up.

*Christie Y'all know Ronaldo's late felony kick knots it up at threes for the Portugaleze in their game with Spain Soccer Club. The Real Salt Lake Madrid athlete also found the ball bag two more times in the game, his first with a PK, his second thanks to dumbass goaltendering from Richard De Gere.*


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> Seriously ?
> My Great Grandfather played for Wales in the 1880s


He played with them for two years...never played in the world cup but he loves Wales...He was adopted... his parents and he came here from Wales in the early 80's and his parents were tragically killed in a small plane crash...My parents were foster parents and eventually adopted him...he returned to Wales and married...still lives there today...I keep promising to visit but you know how that goes...always too busy...I do look forward to the world cup though...not much interested in American football anymore...


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> Just seen one of the all time classic World Cup games. Spain 3 - 3 Portugal .
> 
> Ronaldo gets a hat trick to save a point for the Portuguese. An amazing player.
> 
> My take is that both countries will progress from the group. Spain can win the Cup but Portugal have no chance.


soccer sucks, no one should cheer a tie.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Peru v Denmark
Apparently there are 50,000 Peruvians in Russia for the tournament. The Mexicans have travelled there in similar numbers. How will trump cope in 2026 ?
BTW Peru have the coolest kit in World football.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mexico 1 - 0 Germany
VIva Mexico.
Germany looked a bit laboured and it was a fair result.There will be a big party in Mexico tonight.


----------



## Toro

Mexico were excellent.  They had so many chances on the break, the score could have been 5-0.

Spain v Portugal was outstanding.  I doubt we'll see a better match in this World Cup.  As much as I hate to admit it, Ronald was fantastic.  

It's been a good tournament thus far.  The matches I've watched, for the most part, have been pretty entertaining.

Every tournament, I tell myself that I'm not going to get sucked in and pay too much attention.  But then I get sucked in and pay too much attention!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Mexico were excellent.  They had so many chances on the break, the score could have been 5-0.
> 
> Spain v Portugal was outstanding.  I doubt we'll see a better match in this World Cup.  As much as I hate to admit it, Ronald was fantastic.
> 
> It's been a good tournament thus far.  The matches I've watched, for the most part, have been pretty entertaining.
> 
> Every tournament, I tell myself that I'm not going to get sucked in and pay too much attention.  But then I get sucked in and pay too much attention!


You watching Brazil ?


----------



## Toro

Yup.

1-1

Good match.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must have been discussing a future cup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2026
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar.
Click to expand...

Have been in Russia? 
No? So shut up. 
At least you may check the opinions of those who are in Russia now. In that case you won't be misinformed by fake western mass media


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Yay!!! The world Cup!!!!
I'm so excited !!!.....cant wait for the gaaaaames.........zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must have been discussing a future cup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2026
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have been in Russia?
> No? So shut up.
> At least you may check the opinions of those who are in Russia now. In that case you won't be misinformed by fake western mass media
Click to expand...

We shouldnt hold these events in countries where not everyone is welcome.

Diversity fan zone blocked from opening in St Petersburg


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Yup.
> 
> 1-1
> 
> Good match.


Yes, there were glimpses there. None of the big boys have been convincing so far but its how you finish not how you start. Where is LK Eder when the Germans lose ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The World Cup offers despots the perfect propaganda tool – and Mo Salah is the first to be snared

Its a shame that Mo Salah has been dragged in as a propoganda tool for that Chechen wanker. This is why the World Cup should not go to shithole countries.


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must have been discussing a future cup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2026
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have been in Russia?
> No? So shut up.
> At least you may check the opinions of those who are in Russia now. In that case you won't be misinformed by fake western mass media
Click to expand...

Look at all that Western press praising hospitality of Russian people, they have finally figured out the truth about real Russia, not alleged.
*Mirror*:
*England fans start the party despite heightened security - and being outnumbered*

*Independent:*
James Lockett, 43, told _The Independent_ that he had been unprepared for the respectful welcome he received in the city formerly known as Stalingrad, *calling everyone “nothing but friendly”. *

Many Russians had come to the fan zone wearing English shirts — club and country. Some of the natives even joined in the England chanting. Pockets of English fans responded in kind with their own chants of “Putin, Putin.”

Alex Pierce, 19, from Frodsham, Cheshire, agreed. But he said *the warm reception had “weirded” him out. It was almost too friendly.*

“Everything is so over the top,” he said. “I was speaking to a Russian ultras fan yesterday, and he had the words Marseilles 2016 tattooed on his calf. *But all he wanted to do was hug me*.”
*England fans praise welcome by Russian hosts as they celebrate first win*

*The Guardian:*
In March, foreign secretary Boris Johnson compared Russia hosting the World Cup to the 1936 Olympics, held in Nazi Germany. The week before the tournament, a group of MPs warned that anyone wearing the St George’s cross could be subjected to attacks from Russians.

But yesterday, British diplomats and football officials struck a very different tone, lavishing praise on the organisation of the World Cup and speaking positively of the hosts. “*The warmth of the welcome here has been absolutely outstanding*. All the fans have commented on that and Volgograd seems delighted to welcome everybody,” said Lindsay Skoll, the deputy British ambassador to Russia.
*England fans enjoy stay in Volgograd with no repeat of Marseille violence*

BTW, congratulations to all Russians with another fantastic victory over Egypt 3:1.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Spain v Iran
Bored watching this. Another limited team who just set their stall out to not lose. This Spanish team dont look as good as others we have seen.


----------



## Stratford57

DailyMail:
In two games, Russians have already scored more goals than Spain did to win the World Cup in 2010. This is the most impressive start by any hosts since Italy in 1934. In more ways than one, *Russia is confounding expectations.*
Russia 3-1 Egypt: Mohamed Salah's World Cup hopes on the brink | Daily Mail Online

WaPo:
Gray and unfriendly. Barren food shelves and shadowy figures. The joy and passion of the World Cup doused by Russian gloom.

I was wrong. Moscow is the vibrant heart of this soccer celebration, welcoming tens of thousands of visitors and *inviting outsiders to a world they’ve probably never seen.*
Perspective | What’s it really like in Russia? During World Cup, more vibrant than I expected.

TheGuardian:
When the World Cup leaves town it’s likely that *a lot of people will depart Russia with great memories and a changed view of the country.* Russia is putting on its best, most smiling face for the month: people are excited to welcome the tournament and the fans, and so far at least that is leading to overwhelmingly positive vibes.
Ten things we have learned from the first round of World Cup games


----------



## konradv

Tommy Tainant said:


> We shouldnt hold these events in countries where not everyone is welcome.
> Diversity fan zone blocked from opening in St Petersburg


Even Burger King in Moscow doesn't know how to act!

Burger King Sorry for Food Offer to Women Who Get Impregnated by World Cup Stars


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> Just seen one of the all time classic World Cup games. Spain 3 - 3 Portugal .
> 
> Ronaldo gets a hat trick to save a point for the Portuguese. An amazing player.
> 
> My take is that both countries will progress from the group. Spain can win the Cup but Portugal have no chance.



How are Wales getting on in the World Cup?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Stratford57 said:


> DailyMail:
> In two games, Russians have already scored more goals than Spain did to win the World Cup in 2010. This is the most impressive start by any hosts since Italy in 1934. In more ways than one, *Russia is confounding expectations.*
> Russia 3-1 Egypt: Mohamed Salah's World Cup hopes on the brink | Daily Mail Online
> 
> WaPo:
> Gray and unfriendly. Barren food shelves and shadowy figures. The joy and passion of the World Cup doused by Russian gloom.
> 
> I was wrong. Moscow is the vibrant heart of this soccer celebration, welcoming tens of thousands of visitors and *inviting outsiders to a world they’ve probably never seen.*
> Perspective | What’s it really like in Russia? During World Cup, more vibrant than I expected.
> 
> TheGuardian:
> When the World Cup leaves town it’s likely that *a lot of people will depart Russia with great memories and a changed view of the country.* Russia is putting on its best, most smiling face for the month: people are excited to welcome the tournament and the fans, and so far at least that is leading to overwhelmingly positive vibes.
> Ten things we have learned from the first round of World Cup games



Impressive? Beating the Saudis 5-0 isn't so impressive.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future
> 
> 
> 
> They must have been discussing a future cup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2026
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have been in Russia?
> No? So shut up.
> At least you may check the opinions of those who are in Russia now. In that case you won't be misinformed by fake western mass media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shouldnt hold these events in countries where not everyone is welcome.
> 
> Diversity fan zone blocked from opening in St Petersburg
Click to expand...

Everyone is welcome to Russia.
Even such sick people like gays and lesbians who have the only restriction not to provide homosexual propaganda to children.

So you'd better stop repeating western media's bs.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> The World Cup offers despots the perfect propaganda tool – and Mo Salah is the first to be snared
> 
> Its a shame that Mo Salah has been dragged in as a propoganda tool for that Chechen wanker. This is why the World Cup should not go to shithole countries.


Can you prove Kadyrov is a tyrant and crime?
What exactly had he done?
Or you simply believe to what you read in mainstream media?

The 1st country which should not be allowed to hold any events is the USA as that country try is terrorist #1 in the world who started most of wars in 20 and 21 centuries and who killed more civilians than all other nations in common. .and the only country who used nuclear weapons against civilians.


----------



## Eugene

frigidweirdo said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail:
> In two games, Russians have already scored more goals than Spain did to win the World Cup in 2010. This is the most impressive start by any hosts since Italy in 1934. In more ways than one, *Russia is confounding expectations.*
> Russia 3-1 Egypt: Mohamed Salah's World Cup hopes on the brink | Daily Mail Online
> 
> WaPo:
> Gray and unfriendly. Barren food shelves and shadowy figures. The joy and passion of the World Cup doused by Russian gloom.
> 
> I was wrong. Moscow is the vibrant heart of this soccer celebration, welcoming tens of thousands of visitors and *inviting outsiders to a world they’ve probably never seen.*
> Perspective | What’s it really like in Russia? During World Cup, more vibrant than I expected.
> 
> TheGuardian:
> When the World Cup leaves town it’s likely that *a lot of people will depart Russia with great memories and a changed view of the country.* Russia is putting on its best, most smiling face for the month: people are excited to welcome the tournament and the fans, and so far at least that is leading to overwhelmingly positive vibes.
> Ten things we have learned from the first round of World Cup games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive? Beating the Saudis 5-0 isn't so impressive.
Click to expand...

What about beating Tunisia 2-1?
England haven't impressed at all...and they could hardly win thanks to a goal in last minutes


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eugene said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail:
> In two games, Russians have already scored more goals than Spain did to win the World Cup in 2010. This is the most impressive start by any hosts since Italy in 1934. In more ways than one, *Russia is confounding expectations.*
> Russia 3-1 Egypt: Mohamed Salah's World Cup hopes on the brink | Daily Mail Online
> 
> WaPo:
> Gray and unfriendly. Barren food shelves and shadowy figures. The joy and passion of the World Cup doused by Russian gloom.
> 
> I was wrong. Moscow is the vibrant heart of this soccer celebration, welcoming tens of thousands of visitors and *inviting outsiders to a world they’ve probably never seen.*
> Perspective | What’s it really like in Russia? During World Cup, more vibrant than I expected.
> 
> TheGuardian:
> When the World Cup leaves town it’s likely that *a lot of people will depart Russia with great memories and a changed view of the country.* Russia is putting on its best, most smiling face for the month: people are excited to welcome the tournament and the fans, and so far at least that is leading to overwhelmingly positive vibes.
> Ten things we have learned from the first round of World Cup games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive? Beating the Saudis 5-0 isn't so impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about beating Tunisia 2-1?
> England haven't impressed at all...and they could hardly win thanks to a goal in last minutes
Click to expand...


There's a massive difference between Tunisia and Saudi Arabia. 

Also, England got massively unlucky in that game. 

I only watched the highlights but it appeared that the Tunisian penalty, Walker didn't even know the guy was behind him. He used his arm to turn his body, and then the guy was right behind him. The goalkeeper even nearly saved it.

Based on that penalty decision, England should have had at least two penalties. I only really noticed one, where Kane was sent down on the floor.

There's no much you can do when the ref does things like this. 

England had 60% of the possession, 8 shots on target to Tunisia's 1. Another day it'd have been 3-0.


----------



## Eugene

frigidweirdo said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail:
> In two games, Russians have already scored more goals than Spain did to win the World Cup in 2010. This is the most impressive start by any hosts since Italy in 1934. In more ways than one, *Russia is confounding expectations.*
> Russia 3-1 Egypt: Mohamed Salah's World Cup hopes on the brink | Daily Mail Online
> 
> WaPo:
> Gray and unfriendly. Barren food shelves and shadowy figures. The joy and passion of the World Cup doused by Russian gloom.
> 
> I was wrong. Moscow is the vibrant heart of this soccer celebration, welcoming tens of thousands of visitors and *inviting outsiders to a world they’ve probably never seen.*
> Perspective | What’s it really like in Russia? During World Cup, more vibrant than I expected.
> 
> TheGuardian:
> When the World Cup leaves town it’s likely that *a lot of people will depart Russia with great memories and a changed view of the country.* Russia is putting on its best, most smiling face for the month: people are excited to welcome the tournament and the fans, and so far at least that is leading to overwhelmingly positive vibes.
> Ten things we have learned from the first round of World Cup games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive? Beating the Saudis 5-0 isn't so impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about beating Tunisia 2-1?
> England haven't impressed at all...and they could hardly win thanks to a goal in last minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a massive difference between Tunisia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Also, England got massively unlucky in that game.
> 
> I only watched the highlights but it appeared that the Tunisian penalty, Walker didn't even know the guy was behind him. He used his arm to turn his body, and then the guy was right behind him. The goalkeeper even nearly saved it.
> 
> Based on that penalty decision, England should have had at least two penalties. I only really noticed one, where Kane was sent down on the floor.
> 
> There's no much you can do when the ref does things like this.
> 
> England had 60% of the possession, 8 shots on target to Tunisia's 1. Another day it'd have been 3-0.
Click to expand...

I do agree that England is much better team and they deserved the win much more than Tunisia. 
But I also want to say that Russian team plays impressively now which is a great surprise for everyone including Russians.
Their win over Egypt proved it was not their sudden luck with S.Aravia. Egypt is vice champion of Africa and the best African team at this Cup


----------



## Old Yeller

Croatia was solid in a 3-0 win over ARG.  first goal was in part an ARG keeper error.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eugene said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail:
> In two games, Russians have already scored more goals than Spain did to win the World Cup in 2010. This is the most impressive start by any hosts since Italy in 1934. In more ways than one, *Russia is confounding expectations.*
> Russia 3-1 Egypt: Mohamed Salah's World Cup hopes on the brink | Daily Mail Online
> 
> WaPo:
> Gray and unfriendly. Barren food shelves and shadowy figures. The joy and passion of the World Cup doused by Russian gloom.
> 
> I was wrong. Moscow is the vibrant heart of this soccer celebration, welcoming tens of thousands of visitors and *inviting outsiders to a world they’ve probably never seen.*
> Perspective | What’s it really like in Russia? During World Cup, more vibrant than I expected.
> 
> TheGuardian:
> When the World Cup leaves town it’s likely that *a lot of people will depart Russia with great memories and a changed view of the country.* Russia is putting on its best, most smiling face for the month: people are excited to welcome the tournament and the fans, and so far at least that is leading to overwhelmingly positive vibes.
> Ten things we have learned from the first round of World Cup games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive? Beating the Saudis 5-0 isn't so impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about beating Tunisia 2-1?
> England haven't impressed at all...and they could hardly win thanks to a goal in last minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a massive difference between Tunisia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Also, England got massively unlucky in that game.
> 
> I only watched the highlights but it appeared that the Tunisian penalty, Walker didn't even know the guy was behind him. He used his arm to turn his body, and then the guy was right behind him. The goalkeeper even nearly saved it.
> 
> Based on that penalty decision, England should have had at least two penalties. I only really noticed one, where Kane was sent down on the floor.
> 
> There's no much you can do when the ref does things like this.
> 
> England had 60% of the possession, 8 shots on target to Tunisia's 1. Another day it'd have been 3-0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do agree that England is much better team and they deserved the win much more than Tunisia.
> But I also want to say that Russian team plays impressively now which is a great surprise for everyone including Russians.
> Their win over Egypt proved it was not their sudden luck with S.Aravia. Egypt is vice champion of Africa and the best African team at this Cup
Click to expand...


Well, Russia should be better than they've been playing. But then again Egypt playing that well. Wait until Russia end up against Spain or Portugal.


----------



## Eugene

Old Yeller said:


> Croatia was solid in a 3-0 win over ARG.  first goal was in part an ARG keeper error.


Oh yeah, that game was awesome. 
Croatia surprised greatly.
Argentina played 2 terrible games and should pack their suitcases. There are great players but there is no team.


----------



## Lewdog

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must have been discussing a future cup...
> 
> 
> 
> 2026
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have been in Russia?
> No? So shut up.
> At least you may check the opinions of those who are in Russia now. In that case you won't be misinformed by fake western mass media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shouldnt hold these events in countries where not everyone is welcome.
> 
> Diversity fan zone blocked from opening in St Petersburg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is welcome to Russia.
> Even such sick people like gays and lesbians who have the only restriction not to provide homosexual propaganda to children.
> 
> So you'd better stop repeating western media's bs.
Click to expand...



Apparently it is ok to sexually assault women in public in Russia.

Female World Cup reporter groped on live TV


----------



## Eugene

frigidweirdo said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail:
> In two games, Russians have already scored more goals than Spain did to win the World Cup in 2010. This is the most impressive start by any hosts since Italy in 1934. In more ways than one, *Russia is confounding expectations.*
> Russia 3-1 Egypt: Mohamed Salah's World Cup hopes on the brink | Daily Mail Online
> 
> WaPo:
> Gray and unfriendly. Barren food shelves and shadowy figures. The joy and passion of the World Cup doused by Russian gloom.
> 
> I was wrong. Moscow is the vibrant heart of this soccer celebration, welcoming tens of thousands of visitors and *inviting outsiders to a world they’ve probably never seen.*
> Perspective | What’s it really like in Russia? During World Cup, more vibrant than I expected.
> 
> TheGuardian:
> When the World Cup leaves town it’s likely that *a lot of people will depart Russia with great memories and a changed view of the country.* Russia is putting on its best, most smiling face for the month: people are excited to welcome the tournament and the fans, and so far at least that is leading to overwhelmingly positive vibes.
> Ten things we have learned from the first round of World Cup games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive? Beating the Saudis 5-0 isn't so impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about beating Tunisia 2-1?
> England haven't impressed at all...and they could hardly win thanks to a goal in last minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a massive difference between Tunisia and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Also, England got massively unlucky in that game.
> 
> I only watched the highlights but it appeared that the Tunisian penalty, Walker didn't even know the guy was behind him. He used his arm to turn his body, and then the guy was right behind him. The goalkeeper even nearly saved it.
> 
> Based on that penalty decision, England should have had at least two penalties. I only really noticed one, where Kane was sent down on the floor.
> 
> There's no much you can do when the ref does things like this.
> 
> England had 60% of the possession, 8 shots on target to Tunisia's 1. Another day it'd have been 3-0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do agree that England is much better team and they deserved the win much more than Tunisia.
> But I also want to say that Russian team plays impressively now which is a great surprise for everyone including Russians.
> Their win over Egypt proved it was not their sudden luck with S.Aravia. Egypt is vice champion of Africa and the best African team at this Cup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Russia should be better than they've been playing. But then again Egypt playing that well. Wait until Russia end up against Spain or Portugal.
Click to expand...

Yes, 1/8 will be a super tough test for Russian team.
We'll either get Portugal who are the team if 1 player which is easier to win or Spain which is strong as a team.
But last game of Spain make me believe we can manage it. They were passive and couldn't do much against unskilled but highly organized Iranians.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

I had to do something more important than watch world cup soccer....sort washers


----------



## Eugene

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2026
> 
> 
> 
> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have been in Russia?
> No? So shut up.
> At least you may check the opinions of those who are in Russia now. In that case you won't be misinformed by fake western mass media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shouldnt hold these events in countries where not everyone is welcome.
> 
> Diversity fan zone blocked from opening in St Petersburg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is welcome to Russia.
> Even such sick people like gays and lesbians who have the only restriction not to provide homosexual propaganda to children.
> 
> So you'd better stop repeating western media's bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is ok to sexually assault women in public in Russia.
> 
> Female World Cup reporter groped on live TV
Click to expand...

Are you serious?
Is it sexual assault?

The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)

1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?

Insane...


----------



## frigidweirdo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> I had to do something more important than watch world cup soccer....sort washers



But seemingly you have enough time to come on here and tell people you don't have enough time.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

frigidweirdo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do something more important than watch world cup soccer....sort washers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seemingly you have enough time to come on here and tell people you don't have enough time.
Click to expand...


Ridiculing soccer is much more fun than watching it


----------



## Lewdog

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be retired then so I will come over to watch Wales raise the trophy. I wont go to third world shit holes like Russia or Qatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Have been in Russia?
> No? So shut up.
> At least you may check the opinions of those who are in Russia now. In that case you won't be misinformed by fake western mass media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We shouldnt hold these events in countries where not everyone is welcome.
> 
> Diversity fan zone blocked from opening in St Petersburg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is welcome to Russia.
> Even such sick people like gays and lesbians who have the only restriction not to provide homosexual propaganda to children.
> 
> So you'd better stop repeating western media's bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is ok to sexually assault women in public in Russia.
> 
> Female World Cup reporter groped on live TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
Click to expand...


Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.


----------



## Eugene

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have been in Russia?
> No? So shut up.
> At least you may check the opinions of those who are in Russia now. In that case you won't be misinformed by fake western mass media
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldnt hold these events in countries where not everyone is welcome.
> 
> Diversity fan zone blocked from opening in St Petersburg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is welcome to Russia.
> Even such sick people like gays and lesbians who have the only restriction not to provide homosexual propaganda to children.
> 
> So you'd better stop repeating western media's bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is ok to sexually assault women in public in Russia.
> 
> Female World Cup reporter groped on live TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
Click to expand...

There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her. 
Check the video:

And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018

He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
But he didn't anything bad, absolutely. 
Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment. 

PS
That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!


----------



## Lewdog

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldnt hold these events in countries where not everyone is welcome.
> 
> Diversity fan zone blocked from opening in St Petersburg
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is welcome to Russia.
> Even such sick people like gays and lesbians who have the only restriction not to provide homosexual propaganda to children.
> 
> So you'd better stop repeating western media's bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is ok to sexually assault women in public in Russia.
> 
> Female World Cup reporter groped on live TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
Click to expand...


He clearly put his hand on her left breast...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Old Yeller said:


> Croatia was solid in a 3-0 win over ARG.  first goal was in part an ARG keeper error.


Argentina were shocking. A team of strangers.


----------



## frigidweirdo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do something more important than watch world cup soccer....sort washers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seemingly you have enough time to come on here and tell people you don't have enough time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculing soccer is much more fun than watching it
Click to expand...


Good for you.


----------



## Eugene

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is welcome to Russia.
> Even such sick people like gays and lesbians who have the only restriction not to provide homosexual propaganda to children.
> 
> So you'd better stop repeating western media's bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is ok to sexually assault women in public in Russia.
> 
> Female World Cup reporter groped on live TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
Click to expand...

Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement  
Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.


----------



## Lewdog

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is ok to sexually assault women in public in Russia.
> 
> Female World Cup reporter groped on live TV
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
Click to expand...


How in the fuck do you go from ME defending a woman who was sexually assaulted on live TV to saying I'm a homo or into pedophilia?  I swear 9 out of 10 of the Russian people on this forum have serious issues.

That guy kissed that reporter and grabbed her breast without her permission.  Period.  End of story.  It says a lot about YOU that you think it is ok.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is ok to sexually assault women in public in Russia.
> 
> Female World Cup reporter groped on live TV
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
Click to expand...


And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated. 

There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.

Let's check the stats though.

Divorce demography - Wikipedia

Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?

List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia

Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia

Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.

Yeah, let's preach morals.


----------



## Lewdog

frigidweirdo said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
Click to expand...


You forgot about their drug problems too... especially on Krokodil.  

The rise and fall of Russia's 'flesh-eating drug' krokodil


----------



## Eugene

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the fuck do you go from ME defending a woman who was sexually assaulted on live TV to saying I'm a homo or into pedophilia?  I swear 9 out of 10 of the Russian people on this forum have serious issues.
> 
> That guy kissed that reporter and grabbed her breast without her permission.  Period.  End of story.  It says a lot about YOU that you think it is ok.
Click to expand...

Your feminists switched your minds.
Your women in average do not look like women but look like a female human beings.
As a result your men become less men but male human beings. 
Remember New Year night in Koln when hundreds of German women were raped by migrants sometimes with their husbands staying near... At the same time in a small Russian town near Norwegian border some Muslim migrants abused local girl. In 2 hours about hundred Russian men kicked asses to all (!) migrants 30 of whom got to a hospital. And all those muslims became highly polite not just in that town but in whole the region. 

To be a man or woman is not just to say something but to behave in certain way!


----------



## Eugene

Lewdog said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot about their drug problems too... especially on Krokodil.
> 
> The rise and fall of Russia's 'flesh-eating drug' krokodil
Click to expand...

The 1st time I hear about that crocodile drugs. Checked inet - yes it took place about 10-12 years ago but it wasn't so popular. 
Though drugs problem does exists as well as all over the world. 
And we also know statistics as soon as NATO came to Afghanistan drug production increased and more Afghan drugs is supplied to Russia and nearby countries.


----------



## Lewdog

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the fuck do you go from ME defending a woman who was sexually assaulted on live TV to saying I'm a homo or into pedophilia?  I swear 9 out of 10 of the Russian people on this forum have serious issues.
> 
> That guy kissed that reporter and grabbed her breast without her permission.  Period.  End of story.  It says a lot about YOU that you think it is ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your feminists switched your minds.
> Your women in average do not look like women but look like a female human beings.
> As a result your men become less men but male human beings.
> Remember New Year night in Koln when hundreds of German women were raped by migrants sometimes with their husbands staying near... At the same time in a small Russian town near Norwegian border some Muslim migrants abused local girl. In 2 hours about hundred Russian men kicked asses to all (!) migrants 30 of whom got to a hospital. And all those muslims became highly polite not just in that town but in whole the region.
> 
> To be a man or woman is not just to say something but to behave in certain way!
Click to expand...



What an absolutely ridiculously stupid thing to say.  A man isn't a man if they respect women?  

Do you live in a cave?  Did you get a woman by hitting her over the head with a club?

Ok, I'm done with this topic, it's a soccer thread.


----------



## Eugene

frigidweirdo said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> Is it sexual assault?
> 
> The one who think so is sick! (In my opinion)
> 
> 1. Who was that man by nation? How can one understand? She was near the stadium where Russians are 30% not more.
> 2. Pretty girl were slightly and gently kissed a cheek. Is it sexual assault?
> 
> Insane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
Click to expand...

*Divorce*.
Maldives - 80%
Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
USA and Russia - more than 50%
What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know. 

*Alcohol consumption.*
Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
Ukraine - 17,4
Estonia  - 17,2
Czech  - 16,4
Lithuania - 16
Russia - 15,1
France  - 14,2
Germany - 11,7
Ireland  - 11,6
Portugal  - 11,4
Hungary  - 10,8
Slovenia  - 10,7

But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity. 

As for *murder rates *
I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries. 
The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Argentina's troubles tied to a lack of direction, balance

All you need to know about the reasons for Argentine shitness. Great article.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eugene said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing a stranger and GROPING her breast in public without her consent is sexual assault.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
Click to expand...


Well, you haven't really disputed much.

Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.


----------



## Eugene

frigidweirdo said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no groping a breast, he just embraced her.
> Check the video:
> 
> And after that stupid journalist complained that Russian guy (I found out he was Russian in fact) came to DW office and made a Skype call her to apologize.
> Man apologizes after grabbing, kissing DW reporter | DW | 21.06.2018
> 
> He doesn't know English but he tried to apologize so that she believed he was sincere.
> But he didn't anything bad, absolutely.
> Only wrong points of view to the life in common in your sick western society make you suppose it was harrassment.
> 
> PS
> That is terrible sexual harassment as well, right?
> I am sure, he was hacked by Russians!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't really disputed much.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.
Click to expand...

I never dispute when I agree to opposing arguments. 
But I don't think number of divorces or alcohol consumption say much about morality.

We started this discussion after I said women should be women, not female human with all those differences from men. And this my position is based on traditional Christian morality that are being broken by western society recently. 
That my position doesn't mean any abusement or insulting women but for me it's quite ok to let woman first enter through a door or free a sit for her in public transport (I always do it and learn my sons to). That's why I think that embrace and cheek kiss was quite ok in the situation of emotional rise and it was not insulting or harassment at all.

Ok, let's stop off topic here in football thread.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eugene said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> 
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't really disputed much.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never dispute when I agree to opposing arguments.
> But I don't think number of divorces or alcohol consumption say much about morality.
> 
> We started this discussion after I said women should be women, not female human with all those differences from men. And this my position is based on traditional Christian morality that are being broken by western society recently.
> That my position doesn't mean any abusement or insulting women but for me it's quite ok to let woman first enter through a door or free a sit for her in public transport (I always do it and learn my sons to). That's why I think that embrace and cheek kiss was quite ok in the situation of emotional rise and it was not insulting or harassment at all.
> 
> Ok, let's stop off topic here in football thread.
Click to expand...


Well, this is the issue right here.

You don't think alcohol and point to morality issues. Other people do.

I don't think homosexuality points to morality issues, you do.

What's morality?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Xhaka and Shaqiri goal celebrations bring Balkan politics to World Cup

Underlyng tensions in the Serbia / Suisse game.

*Swiss footballers Granit Xhaka and Xherdan Shaqiri have risked inflaming political tensions in the Balkans after they used an Albanian nationalist symbol to celebrate their goals against Serbia in a 2-1 Group E victory in Kaliningrad.
The pair, who both have ethnic Albanian heritage but grew up in Switzerland, turned Friday night’s match around after Serbia had taken the lead through Aleksandar Mitrovic early in the first half.
Both put their open hands together with their thumbs locked and fingers outstretched to make what looks like the double-headed eagle displayed on Albania’s national flag. The thumbs represent the heads of the two eagles, while the fingers look like the feathers.
*
Apparently Xhaka has the Kosovan flag on his boots as well. Imagine how sweet that must be ? Sticking it to your enemies and then rubbing their faces in it afterwards. More than a game.


----------



## Eugene

frigidweirdo said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't really disputed much.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never dispute when I agree to opposing arguments.
> But I don't think number of divorces or alcohol consumption say much about morality.
> 
> We started this discussion after I said women should be women, not female human with all those differences from men. And this my position is based on traditional Christian morality that are being broken by western society recently.
> That my position doesn't mean any abusement or insulting women but for me it's quite ok to let woman first enter through a door or free a sit for her in public transport (I always do it and learn my sons to). That's why I think that embrace and cheek kiss was quite ok in the situation of emotional rise and it was not insulting or harassment at all.
> 
> Ok, let's stop off topic here in football thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, this is the issue right here.
> 
> You don't think alcohol and point to morality issues. Other people do.
> 
> I don't think homosexuality points to morality issues, you do.
> 
> What's morality?
Click to expand...

Morality comes from religion.
Religion regulated way of living...rules of living  for ages.
Homosexuality was supposed a sin.
Alcohol not.

If taken in small measures alcohol is ok for almost everyone except muslims. Homosexuality even in small is a sin...a perversion...something going against rules of nature for most of normal people. 

So...make conclusions yourself


----------



## frigidweirdo

Eugene said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> 
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't really disputed much.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never dispute when I agree to opposing arguments.
> But I don't think number of divorces or alcohol consumption say much about morality.
> 
> We started this discussion after I said women should be women, not female human with all those differences from men. And this my position is based on traditional Christian morality that are being broken by western society recently.
> That my position doesn't mean any abusement or insulting women but for me it's quite ok to let woman first enter through a door or free a sit for her in public transport (I always do it and learn my sons to). That's why I think that embrace and cheek kiss was quite ok in the situation of emotional rise and it was not insulting or harassment at all.
> 
> Ok, let's stop off topic here in football thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, this is the issue right here.
> 
> You don't think alcohol and point to morality issues. Other people do.
> 
> I don't think homosexuality points to morality issues, you do.
> 
> What's morality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morality comes from religion.
> Religion regulated way of living...rules of living  for ages.
> Homosexuality was supposed a sin.
> Alcohol not.
> 
> If taken in small measures alcohol is ok for almost everyone except muslims. Homosexuality even in small is a sin...a perversion...something going against rules of nature for most of normal people.
> 
> So...make conclusions yourself
Click to expand...


No, morality doesn't come from religion. Religion comes from morality. Unless of course you think that people didn't have morals before they decided religion was a good idea. 

Religion can be rules for living. How's Christianity doing. The US is a Christian country in all but officialdom. It bombs, it invades, it kills, it treats its own like shit. Russia too. 

You know which religion has the worst murder rates? Christianity. You find the top 20 murder cities in the world, they're all Christian.

Forget that, I found the top 50, they're all in Christian countries. 

List of cities by murder rate - Wikipedia

And for countries?

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia

Top 34 are Christian. 

Number 35 is the Ivory Coast, 39% Muslim, 31% Christian. 

You see, Christianity is the religion of murder. Morality? I don't think so. 

Homosexuality under Christianity and Islam is a sin. Religions before this, sometimes called Paganism (which seems to be a name for "religions we can't be bothered to call by their own name") it wasn't a sin. 

You've been dealt with Orthodox "morality" and you believe this is morality as a whole. It's not. 

Sex is seen as bad in Christianity and Islam. I don't see sex as bad. In fact I see make sex bad as being immoral. 

What's perversion? Looking at tits is considered perverted by some. Some religious idiots fuck with their clothes on for fuck's sake. But then I don't see sex as perverted.

Yes, alcohol in small measures is fine. In heavy doses it's not. We were talking about heavy consumption of alcohol. So.....


So basically you have been TOLD what to think, and you just accept it. 

There's nothing wrong with two men fucking each other. It doesn't harm anyone else. So why you spend so much time thinking about it, I don't know.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My niece in Rio said that the best way to watch the Brazil games is to turn the TV on its side since the refs are allowing Neymar to get flattened all the time


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> My niece in Rio said that the best way to watch the Brazil games is to turn the TV on its side since the refs are allowing Neymar to get flattened all the time



To be honest, the way the ref handled that game, made it much more exciting. 

I once watch a Bundesliga 2 game ages ago in Germany. The ref destroyed one team's style of play. The other team just kept falling over every time, and the ref blew the whistle every time. The other team couldn't play football.

Neymer's fall over in the box should have earned him a yellow. It was like watching an actor on stage.


----------



## fncceo

Play a man's game ...


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> He clearly put his hand on her left breast...
> 
> 
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't really disputed much.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never dispute when I agree to opposing arguments.
> But I don't think number of divorces or alcohol consumption say much about morality.
> 
> We started this discussion after I said women should be women, not female human with all those differences from men. And this my position is based on traditional Christian morality that are being broken by western society recently.
> That my position doesn't mean any abusement or insulting women but for me it's quite ok to let woman first enter through a door or free a sit for her in public transport (I always do it and learn my sons to). That's why I think that embrace and cheek kiss was quite ok in the situation of emotional rise and it was not insulting or harassment at all.
> 
> Ok, let's stop off topic here in football thread.
Click to expand...

I just can't help loving how Victor Orban described "morals" of Western societies:” Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."

That ugly reality is already considered "normal" for West and that's one of the reasons they are so mad at Putin for not allowing that crap in Russia.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mexico hit with $10,000 fine for homophobic chanting at World Cup
*Mexico has been handed a fine by FIFA for homophobic chanting at the World Cup in Russia.

The footballing body has vowed to take a tough tolerance stance to anti-LGBT discrimination at the tournament, despite the World Cup being held in a host country with an anti-gay ‘propaganda’ law and where homophobic sentiment is rife.

It had launched a probe after the homophobic chant “puto” – an anti-gay epithet equivalent to “faggot” or “male prostitute” – was used by Mexico fans at the team’s match against Germany on Sunday (June 17).*



£10k is not a lot of money and this is not their first offence. FIFA are a bunch of toothless slags.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Stratford57 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only sexual pervert or a freak can make such a statement
> Well I am not surprised as your society is morally sick with all those homosexuality and pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't really disputed much.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never dispute when I agree to opposing arguments.
> But I don't think number of divorces or alcohol consumption say much about morality.
> 
> We started this discussion after I said women should be women, not female human with all those differences from men. And this my position is based on traditional Christian morality that are being broken by western society recently.
> That my position doesn't mean any abusement or insulting women but for me it's quite ok to let woman first enter through a door or free a sit for her in public transport (I always do it and learn my sons to). That's why I think that embrace and cheek kiss was quite ok in the situation of emotional rise and it was not insulting or harassment at all.
> 
> Ok, let's stop off topic here in football thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't help loving how Victor Orban described "morals" of Western societies:” Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."
> 
> That ugly reality is already considered "normal" for West and that's one of the reasons they are so mad at Putin for not allowing that crap in Russia.
Click to expand...

This is a thread about the world cup.Take your prejudices elsewhere.


----------



## Stratford57

Tommy Tainant said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some would say that morals from 1,000 years ago are outdated.
> 
> There are 7 billion people on this planet, too many. And you're concerned about who people have sex with.
> 
> Let's check the stats though.
> 
> Divorce demography - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has the highest divorce rate in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption per capita - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia has 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. How moral is that?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> Russia's murder rate is 10.82, that's double the US's murder rate and 10 times the murder rate of many western European countries. How moral is that.
> 
> Yeah, let's preach morals.
> 
> 
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't really disputed much.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never dispute when I agree to opposing arguments.
> But I don't think number of divorces or alcohol consumption say much about morality.
> 
> We started this discussion after I said women should be women, not female human with all those differences from men. And this my position is based on traditional Christian morality that are being broken by western society recently.
> That my position doesn't mean any abusement or insulting women but for me it's quite ok to let woman first enter through a door or free a sit for her in public transport (I always do it and learn my sons to). That's why I think that embrace and cheek kiss was quite ok in the situation of emotional rise and it was not insulting or harassment at all.
> 
> Ok, let's stop off topic here in football thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't help loving how Victor Orban described "morals" of Western societies:” Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."
> 
> That ugly reality is already considered "normal" for West and that's one of the reasons they are so mad at Putin for not allowing that crap in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a thread about the world cup.Take your prejudices elsewhere.
Click to expand...

And why haven't you mentioned that to frigidweirdo several pages earlier when he started talking about "morals"?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Stratford57 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Divorce*.
> Maldives - 80%
> Belgium (the richest EU country) - 70%
> Spain, Portugal, Hungary, Luxembourg, Czech - more than 60%
> USA and Russia - more than 50%
> What conclusion can we do out of this info, I don't know.
> 
> *Alcohol consumption.*
> Belorussia - 17,5 litres per person a year
> Ukraine - 17,4
> Estonia  - 17,2
> Czech  - 16,4
> Lithuania - 16
> Russia - 15,1
> France  - 14,2
> Germany - 11,7
> Ireland  - 11,6
> Portugal  - 11,4
> Hungary  - 10,8
> Slovenia  - 10,7
> 
> But which is funny Russians can drink while most of foreigners cannot. I almost don't drink but if I consume 0,5 litre of vodka I will be ok...able to call taxi, to walk home and to do it pretty straight trajectory while every foreigner I drank with in past were almost dead after such quantity.
> 
> As for *murder rates *
> I am familiar to those figures and don't suppose them correct. Russia is very safe country but according to figures here it is more dangerous than half Africa.
> I can explain it only by accurate statistics in Russia and very poor in many countries.
> The situation was terrible in 90s but now Russia is safe and calm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't really disputed much.
> 
> Yes, I was surprised at the high murder rate in Russia, then again some countries have murder in the streets that makes it dangerous, other countries have murder as a tool, like you want to get back at some business guy who fucked you over, you have him killed. I'd suggest Russia is more like the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never dispute when I agree to opposing arguments.
> But I don't think number of divorces or alcohol consumption say much about morality.
> 
> We started this discussion after I said women should be women, not female human with all those differences from men. And this my position is based on traditional Christian morality that are being broken by western society recently.
> That my position doesn't mean any abusement or insulting women but for me it's quite ok to let woman first enter through a door or free a sit for her in public transport (I always do it and learn my sons to). That's why I think that embrace and cheek kiss was quite ok in the situation of emotional rise and it was not insulting or harassment at all.
> 
> Ok, let's stop off topic here in football thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't help loving how Victor Orban described "morals" of Western societies:” Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."
> 
> That ugly reality is already considered "normal" for West and that's one of the reasons they are so mad at Putin for not allowing that crap in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a thread about the world cup.Take your prejudices elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why haven't you mentioned that to frigidweirdo several pages earlier when he started talking about "morals"?
Click to expand...

He makes some postings about the world cup. All of your posts are about promoting homphobia..


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*This is the only exciting and entertaining thing about soccer*

**


----------



## Bleipriester

Heck! Last minute goal and in the overtime. Didn´t take 5 minutes to have the honking idiots in front of my flat. They did not even have time to celebrate.


----------



## Toro

Germany is really, really fortunate.

Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far. 

Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup. 

If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.


----------



## Toro

Hey douchebags - keep your fucking politics out of this sports thread, mmkay?  There are a gazillion political threads on this place.  Kindly fuck off to one of those.

TIA


----------



## frigidweirdo

Toro said:


> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.



England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mexico hit with $10,000 fine for homophobic chanting at World Cup
> *Mexico has been handed a fine by FIFA for homophobic chanting at the World Cup in Russia.
> 
> The footballing body has vowed to take a tough tolerance stance to anti-LGBT discrimination at the tournament, despite the World Cup being held in a host country with an anti-gay ‘propaganda’ law and where homophobic sentiment is rife.
> 
> It had launched a probe after the homophobic chant “puto” – an anti-gay epithet equivalent to “faggot” or “male prostitute” – was used by Mexico fans at the team’s match against Germany on Sunday (June 17).*
> 
> 
> 
> £10k is not a lot of money and this is not their first offence. FIFA are a bunch of toothless slags.


We don't have anti-gay propaganda here in Russia. But our society mostly supposes homosexuals perverts. The only anti-gay thing is a law forbidding gay propaganda among children.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

frigidweirdo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
Click to expand...

I am not sure about that. Whatever the reason the Germans have lost their way. It looks like all of the big teams at this tournament have an attitude problem. They seem to think that they just have to turn up. England struggled to beat Tunisia but you couldnt fault them for effort. Belgium are probably the exceptions to this.

Still, nobody ever won it in the first week so at some point the great players will show up.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bleipriester said:


> Heck! Last minute goal and in the overtime. Didn´t take 5 minutes to have the honking idiots in front of my flat. They did not even have time to celebrate.


I had £30 on a German win and I was in tears when they scored. I had witten them off.

Deutchland Uber Alles as we say in Wales.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure about that. Whatever the reason the Germans have lost their way. It looks like all of the big teams at this tournament have an attitude problem. They seem to think that they just have to turn up. England struggled to beat Tunisia but you couldnt fault them for effort. Belgium are probably the exceptions to this.
> 
> Still, nobody ever won it in the first week so at some point the great players will show up.
Click to expand...


Some of the bigger players have gone, those stepping up aren't able to fill those boots. It happens a lot. Spain will probably end up a bit like that, though they're still strong enough to win it too. 

Sometimes teams struggle at the beginning and then are on fire by the quarter finals if they get lucky. Portugal didn't win a group stage match in the Euros.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck! Last minute goal and in the overtime. Didn´t take 5 minutes to have the honking idiots in front of my flat. They did not even have time to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> I had £30 on a German win and I was in tears when they scored. I had witten them off.
> 
> Deutchland Uber Alles as we say in Wales.
Click to expand...

Well, a draw would not automatically have meant that the Germans are out. But your 30 bucks of course...


----------



## Toro

6-1 England, England’s biggest ever World Cup victory.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Toro said:


> 6-1 England, England’s biggest ever World Cup victory.



And they didn't play that well, and they needed to win by 6 goals to go top of the group for sure, so when they play Belgium they can just get a draw. 

First penalty shouldn't have been a penalty, but they should have had one before that. 

Panama were terrible.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

frigidweirdo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-1 England, England’s biggest ever World Cup victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they didn't play that well, and they needed to win by 6 goals to go top of the group for sure, so when they play Belgium they can just get a draw.
> 
> First penalty shouldn't have been a penalty, but they should have had one before that.
> 
> Panama were terrible.
Click to expand...

I was out and I missed it thank God. Avoiding work tomorrow.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Colombia v Poland

Commentator just said that there are 65000 fans here from Colombia. That is an astonishing amount of people.

But this is the real shocker.

Only Brazilians and Americans are here in greater numbers.

You absolutely love footie !!


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6-1 England, England’s biggest ever World Cup victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they didn't play that well, and they needed to win by 6 goals to go top of the group for sure, so when they play Belgium they can just get a draw.
> 
> First penalty shouldn't have been a penalty, but they should have had one before that.
> 
> Panama were terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was out and I missed it thank God. Avoiding work tomorrow.
Click to expand...


Haha, not a fun day to be Welsh huh? Well, I work with a Pole, unfortunately he doesn't work until Tuesday.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Kristian on Twitter
Senegal warm up. magical stuff.


----------



## Old Yeller

Tommy Tainant said:


> Kristian on Twitter
> Senegal warm up. magical stuff.



Senegal could physically dominate Japan yet only managed a 2-2 tie?  Pathetic performance overall.


----------



## denmark

frigidweirdo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
Click to expand...

England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.


----------



## frigidweirdo

denmark said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
> Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.
Click to expand...


Did you see the match? 

Two penalties because Panama thought it was WWF (not the Pandas either) and another one accidentally hit the back of his boot. 

He did well against Tunisia, but he's had something like two proper shots on goal and scored five goals. 

It's an interesting World Cup. Brazil, France, Spain, Portugal, Germany could all do well, or lose. Columbia look like they might be strong. They got unlucky in the first match. 

Russia will be pumped up, but I fear against Spain or Portugal they'll lose.


----------



## frigidweirdo

frigidweirdo said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
> Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the match?
> 
> Two penalties because Panama thought it was WWF (not the Pandas either) and another one accidentally hit the back of his boot.
> 
> He did well against Tunisia, but he's had something like two proper shots on goal and scored five goals.
> 
> It's an interesting World Cup. Brazil, France, Spain, Portugal, Germany could all do well, or lose. Columbia look like they might be strong. They got unlucky in the first match.
> 
> Russia will be pumped up, but I fear against Spain or Portugal they'll lose.
Click to expand...


Russia down to 10 men and 2-0 down..... well they had fun for a few days.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

frigidweirdo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
> Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the match?
> 
> Two penalties because Panama thought it was WWF (not the Pandas either) and another one accidentally hit the back of his boot.
> 
> He did well against Tunisia, but he's had something like two proper shots on goal and scored five goals.
> 
> It's an interesting World Cup. Brazil, France, Spain, Portugal, Germany could all do well, or lose. Columbia look like they might be strong. They got unlucky in the first match.
> 
> Russia will be pumped up, but I fear against Spain or Portugal they'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia down to 10 men and 2-0 down..... well they had fun for a few days.
Click to expand...

Its a sobering moment for them. They need to keep it tight now and not get destroyed. Uruguay look a decent team but I wouldnt read too much into it, the Russians are over hyped.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

denmark said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
> Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.
Click to expand...

The Danes dont seem to travel in big numbers these days. Is there a lack of faith in the current side ?


----------



## denmark

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
> Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the match?
> 
> Two penalties because Panama thought it was WWF (not the Pandas either) and another one accidentally hit the back of his boot.
> 
> He did well against Tunisia, but he's had something like two proper shots on goal and scored five goals.
> 
> It's an interesting World Cup. Brazil, France, Spain, Portugal, Germany could all do well, or lose. Columbia look like they might be strong. They got unlucky in the first match.
> 
> Russia will be pumped up, but I fear against Spain or Portugal they'll lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia down to 10 men and 2-0 down..... well they had fun for a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a sobering moment for them. They need to keep it tight now and not get destroyed. Uruguay look a decent team but I wouldnt read too much into it, the Russians are over hyped.
Click to expand...

Russia finally playing a relatively good team, and that is good for them & their fans. They may have thought they/Russia had a chance in the knockouts. Uruguay deserves top honors in their group. If Russia wins their first knockout match, they’ll be lucky.


----------



## denmark

Tommy Tainant said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
> Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Danes dont seem to travel in big numbers these days. Is there a lack of faith in the current side ?
Click to expand...

Not many Danes are rich or wish to spend much of their savings on long Russia vacation. Although they love their team like other fans, they prefer to travel elsewhere where society is more progressive.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

denmark said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
> Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Danes dont seem to travel in big numbers these days. Is there a lack of faith in the current side ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not many Danes are rich or wish to spend much of their savings on long Russia vacation. Although they love their team like other fans, they prefer to travel elsewhere where society is more progressive.
Click to expand...

A lot of people have made that decision.I wont be going to Qatar either.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.



At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Spain v Iran
> Bored watching this. Another limited team who just set their stall out to not lose. This Spanish team dont look as good as others we have seen.


At least they qualified


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
Click to expand...

Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
Click to expand...

You think funnying your funny idiot posts is bullying?  Stop being such a baby. Lol.


----------



## Dalia

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
Click to expand...

Nice too have you again at the forum Tilly, The French are doing pretty good but i like the English team too 
I found the Croatia team really impressive and even better I had a bet on them


----------



## Tilly

Dalia said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice too have you again at the forum Tilly, The French are doing pretty good but i like the English team too
> I found the Crotie team really impressive and even better I had a bet on them
Click to expand...

Thank you, Dalia .
I think France have 6 points - Viva la France! I am looking forward to France v Denmark tomorrow - good luck!


----------



## denmark

Tilly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice too have you again at the forum Tilly, The French are doing pretty good but i like the English team too
> I found the Crotie team really impressive and even better I had a bet on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Dalia .
> I think France have 6 points - Viva la France! I am looking forward to France v Denmark tomorrow - good luck!
Click to expand...

Me too (looking forward).
Go Danes!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think funnying your funny idiot posts is bullying?  Stop being such a baby. Lol.
Click to expand...


Tilly we have been worried with you going AWOL, I even ask Dalia in a totally random thread last week Where is Tilly? So yes welcome back


----------



## Dalia

Tilly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice too have you again at the forum Tilly, The French are doing pretty good but i like the English team too
> I found the Crotie team really impressive and even better I had a bet on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Dalia .
> I think France have 6 points - Viva la France! I am looking forward to France v Denmark tomorrow - good luck!
Click to expand...

But it must be said that the team of France were not especially good, not bad but not great  that we lead only 1 point ahead and until the last moment the other team can equalize we saw that with Germany at 95 minutes.
Purée, again my bet was good


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

denmark said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice too have you again at the forum Tilly, The French are doing pretty good but i like the English team too
> I found the Crotie team really impressive and even better I had a bet on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Dalia .
> I think France have 6 points - Viva la France! I am looking forward to France v Denmark tomorrow - good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too (looking forward).
> Go Danes!
Click to expand...


Oh this is a football thread, didn't know just noticed Tilly had posted in it. Okay I have just watched Uruguay vs Russia, excellent from Uruguay, Russia chronic not as chronic as Saudi Arabia but chronic. IMHO best games so far Spain vs Portugal, Belgium vs Tunisia, Belgium vs Panama, I am liking Belgium a lot in this World Cup, I am also liking Mexico a lot and Denmark are playing some excellent football also.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think funnying your funny idiot posts is bullying?  Stop being such a baby. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tilly we have been worried with you going AWOL, I even ask Dalia in a totally random thread last week Where is Tilly? So yes welcome back
Click to expand...

Thanks Lucy . Was just a bit busy and took a break, but I’ve missed you all so here I am


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think funnying your funny idiot posts is bullying?  Stop being such a baby. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tilly we have been worried with you going AWOL, I even ask Dalia in a totally random thread last week Where is Tilly? So yes welcome back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lucy . Was just a bit busy and took a break, but I’ve missed you all so here I am
Click to expand...


Hopefully you are now refreshed We have a dilemma in this household now, do we watch Portugal vs Iran or Spain vs Morocco, I always hate when it gets to the point in every World Cup where games KO at the same time. Portugal are excellent only thanks to Cristiano Ronaldo, Iran have been boring. Spain have been excellent, also I have liked watching Morocco even though they have not had good results, their game against Portugal IMHO in the FH Morocco were the better team but everything went wrong for them, couldn't hit the target and some bizarro Referee decisions against them, so I think we will watch Spain vs Morocco, when the game is on Mr. Lucy will paint my toenails


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think funnying your funny idiot posts is bullying?  Stop being such a baby. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tilly we have been worried with you going AWOL, I even ask Dalia in a totally random thread last week Where is Tilly? So yes welcome back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lucy . Was just a bit busy and took a break, but I’ve missed you all so here I am
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully you are now refreshed We have a dilemma in this household now, do we watch Portugal vs Iran or Spain vs Morocco, I always hate when it gets to the point in every World Cup where games KO at the same time. Portugal are excellent only thanks to Cristiano Ronaldo, Iran have been boring. Spain have been excellent, also I have liked watching Morocco even though they have not had good results, their game against Portugal IMHO in the FH Morocco were the better team but everything went wrong for them, couldn't hit the target and some bizarro Referee decisions against them, so I think we will watch Spain vs Morocco, when the game is on Mr. Lucy will paint my toenails
Click to expand...


I wanted to watch both too. However, I think I will watch Portugal for Ronaldo and flick over to check on Spain.

I was surprised to read this (so I hope Ronaldo got his beauty sleep):

*World Cup 2018: Cristiano Ronaldo begs Iran fans to stop chanting so he can get some sleep before Portugal match*
*Hundreds of Iranian fans spent several overnight hours surrounding the hotel where Portugal's national team is based*


Mauricio Savarese

...*Hundreds of Iranian fans spent several overnight hours surrounding the hotel where Portugal's national team is based, making loud noises in an attempt to disrupt their opponents' sleep before the game in Saransk on Monday. *


Star man Ronaldo was even filmed by Portuguese TV RTP late at night by the window using gestures to ask the Iranian fans to be silent, but Monday morning there were still a few dozen of them playing loud music near the hotel in the city centre. ...


Cristiano Ronaldo begs Iran fans to stop chanting so he can get some sleep


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I would rather watch Portugal but I have money on the Spain game. I will wait until my money is safe before switching over.


----------



## Stratford57

Western Media kept scaring their fans about "evil Russians who beat foreigners in the streets". Instead those "evil Russians" help foreign fans when they are in trouble.
*
Locals in Kazan have come to the aid of a disabled Colombian fan who was in danger of missing out on the World Cup experience when his electric wheelchair suffered an unexpected battery failure.*

_“I’m so grateful that the people of Kazan helped me with everything. It was real help. I really appreciate it. Thank you, thank you, thank you to the people of Kazan!”_

_“I felt safe at Kazan arena. The infrastructure around is well adapted for people with disabilities, everything is accessible for fans like me.”_
Kazan locals help Colombian World Cup fan after unexpected wheelchair failure (PHOTOS)


----------



## Tilly

denmark said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where we can discuss the games and then laugh at England when they get knocked out early.
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice too have you again at the forum Tilly, The French are doing pretty good but i like the English team too
> I found the Crotie team really impressive and even better I had a bet on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Dalia .
> I think France have 6 points - Viva la France! I am looking forward to France v Denmark tomorrow - good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too (looking forward).
> Go Danes!
Click to expand...

Yes, good luck. How do you think you will do?


----------



## Dalia

The Spanish team was not good at all tonight, I lost my bet anyway everyone had put there bet on Spain


----------



## basquebromance

Cocaine found in World Cup trophy replicas in Argentina


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is really, really fortunate.
> 
> Though it's always foolhardy to say so, it's hard to imagine Germany winning it again playing like they have thus far.
> 
> Mexico could have easily beaten them 5-0 given all the chances they had.  And if Sweden had a quality finisher, Germany would be out of the World Cup.
> 
> If they don't tighten up at the back, when they come up against a quality side, they risk getting ripped apart.  A Spain, Brazil, France, Belgium or even Portugal or England could wind up doing to Germany what Germany did to Brazil four years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England wouldn't beat Germany, not even now. Unless they show a bit more quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is doing very well, and has the top scorer thus far (Harry Kane, 5 goals). I am hoping Denmark can at least tie France tomorrow to guarantee their advance to knock-outs.
> Germany finally came out with fire in the 2nd half of that game vs Sweden. It shows they still have the potential, when needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Danes dont seem to travel in big numbers these days. Is there a lack of faith in the current side ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not many Danes are rich or wish to spend much of their savings on long Russia vacation. Although they love their team like other fans, they prefer to travel elsewhere where society is more progressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of people have made that decision.I wont be going to Qatar either.
Click to expand...

You think Wales will get to Qatar? 

There'll never be enough alcohol in Qatar to keep the Welsh sober.


----------



## MisterBeale

Not a big sportsball fan, but hell, American football, hockey, and even basketball are all more fun too watch.

And I even played this laborious sport as a kid.


Sleepy time.


----------



## Old Yeller

Get home from work.  Try to avoid news on way home and all day. 

Sometimes a game is on,  somedays not on FS1. Probably a replay at that time?  They don't say.

Maybe more games are on at other times?

Spain pretty lucky to get late goal on quick corner.  Offside on cirner kick over-ruled by replay.   First for me?

Morroco pretty dirty kicking at ball down low.  Edit:  the flopping seems to have become a huge part of the games?  Maybe Spain was faking most takedowns?


----------



## Stratford57

Oakenfold authored a soundtrack for the FIFA 2005 PC game and wrote a number of music themes for football tournaments in the past, he sais:_ “I’ve seen a lot of changes, Moscow is without doubt a very cosmopolitan city now,”_ the famous DJ said, standing on a bridge overlooking Moskva River.

When asked about changes he’s seen in Russia, he replied: _“People are smiling – Russians are smiling – maybe because the country is doing well and the team is doing well.”_

_“It’s good to be here, I’m very lucky,”_ added the DJ.

_ “[The tournament is] very well organized here, I must say, very friendly, very much football everywhere,”_ the DJ said of what he saw in Moscow.

_“I respect Russia, I respect the people, I love coming to this country, so I wanted to go and play out my respect and show people how much I love Russia,”_ he added.

‘Lucky to be here’: DJ Paul Oakenfold tells RT of World Cup impression

Ready Steady Go! Paul Oakenfold talks 'changed Russia' & World Cup


----------



## denmark

Tilly said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least England qualified (unlike Wales), Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly,you have nearly used up your funny quota for the day. Stop bullying me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice too have you again at the forum Tilly, The French are doing pretty good but i like the English team too
> I found the Crotie team really impressive and even better I had a bet on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Dalia .
> I think France have 6 points - Viva la France! I am looking forward to France v Denmark tomorrow - good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too (looking forward).
> Go Danes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, good luck. How do you think you will do?
Click to expand...

I think France has a better team, but i am hoping for a tie, so both will advance. In today’s game, France may not be as motivated to play hard, saving injuries & foul cards, so i think Denmark should be able to tie, at least.


----------



## denmark

Both Denmark and France advance in their group!  0-0 tie.


----------



## Bleipriester

Süleman schießt den Ball weit ins Feld, Al Capone hinterher. Doch er erwischt ihn nicht und der Ball bleibt bei den Deutschen. Erdogan am Ball. Erdogan. Gibt ab an Isil. Der treibt ihn vor sich her. Die Mexikaner schließen auf, Isil passt nach links. Öcalan. Gleich in Schußposition. Da, er schießt, Keeper Desperado hält! Die Pille is weg, Ecke für die Alemannen.
Khaeda geht ran, Mustafl erwartet den Pass und köpft die Pille rein, TOR!
1:0 für Deutschland in der 85. Minute. Tja, so kanns gehen, damit haben wir den Cup!


----------



## Old Yeller

USA TV coverage is poor.  No game found on TV tonight after work hours!  Huh?   Poor Americans cannot watch on free TV?  No wonder lack of interest.

0-0 Den-Fra FT in tight game.


----------



## Eugene

Old Yeller said:


> USA TV coverage is poor.  No game found on TV tonight after work hours!  Huh?   Poor Americans cannot watch on free TV?  No wonder lack of interest.
> 
> 0-0 Den-Fra FT in tight game.


You may get this app
itunes.apple.com/ru/app/id562888484
And watch all Cup games free live or recorded... any highlights and goals from different cameras...


----------



## Toro

Wow


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Wow


----------



## Tilly

denmark said:


> Both Denmark and France advance in their group!  0-0 tie.


I am glad you both got through the group. Good luck against Croatia on ? Sunday - I’ll be rooting for you


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
Click to expand...


OMG!!!! That's Evil.  Funny, but evil!  Love it!!


----------



## Eugene

Germany is unlucky at Russian land. 
Neither in 1940s nor today...never win here.


----------



## Stratford57

US President Donald Trump has praised Russia’s organization of the 2018 World Cup

_“They have really done a fantastic job with the World Cup. It’s exciting, even if you’re not a soccer fan,”_ he said, referring to Russia. _“I think the venue has been fantastic, they really have shown something very special.”_

Trump’s comments echo remarks by his national security adviser John Bolton, who is visiting Moscow at the moment. Bolton told Russian President Vladimir Putin that he looked forward to _“learning how you’ve handled the World Cup so successfully.”_

_“We’d be happy to share our experience with you,”_ Putin told Bolton earlier.

Russia doing ‘fantastic job’ with World Cup – Trump


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lol !
*"And here come the Belgians..................."*


----------



## Stratford57

"I have been coming to this country for over three years now in the preparation of this (World Cup)," the FIFA Chief Competitions and Events Officer Colin Smith said. "I have seen first-hand the hospitality, the accommodation, the passion, the enthusiasm for hosting the World Cup here."

Asked at a news conference in Moscow whether FIFA was expecting to see such level of the championship’s organization, Smith said, "No, I was not at all surprised."

The FIFA official also praised the attendance at the so-called Fan zones, which are operating in Russia under the FIFA’s concept of Fan Fest.

"The Fan zones are working very well," Smith said. "We see the pictures, the images, the footages, 5 million people enjoying the Fan zones."

"We can say that the concept of the FIFA Fan Fest continues to work very well and provides really a focal point for all the cities and for all the fans together," Smith added.

However, football fans both from all over the world are still able to feel the FIFA atmosphere in Russia even if they missed a chance to buy tickets to a match to see the games live at stadiums. This is because they were offered to see matches at venues called FIFA Fan Fest, which are places outside of a FIFA World Cup stadium to watch matches.

FIFA official praises Russia’s hospitality and 2018 World Cup’s top-notch organization

FIFA Secretary General: Some 5 mln visit Fan Fest zones across Russia at 2018 World Cup

Over 1.5 mln Fan IDs issued as World Cup’s group stage ends


----------



## Eugene

One more prove of lies in western media who scared people with Russia.
This Cup shows that they cannot be trusted. 
I always said there is no criminality, no racism and no homophobia at all. At least not more than in any other country.
Hope more and more people realize the real situation after visiting Russia and hope they will share their experience to others.

Russia was always welcome country and it is now.
Huge problems of 1990s (our "democratic" years) are in past now, so everything is fine now. Invite everyone to visit our beautiful country and to get unforgettable impressions of that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The magic of football.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Allez les Bleus !!!

I think we have just seen the next big thing. What a talent.


----------



## Old Yeller

France 4-3 over ARG.   Goalkeepers had not much chance.   One France goal thru the keeper.


----------



## Old Yeller

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lol !
> *"And here come the Belgians..................."*



Hey Tom T.  How is Wales doing?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Old Yeller said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol !
> *"And here come the Belgians..................."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tom T.  How is Wales doing?
Click to expand...

Unbeaten.


----------



## Tilly

Congrats to France - it was an excellent game.


----------



## basquebromance

i'm gettin his jersey!

Major League Soccer player comes out publicly as gay


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


>


And Wales is avoiding everyone since they didn’t even qualify


----------



## Tilly

To Russia!


----------



## Stratford57

Tilly said:


> View attachment 202213
> 
> To Russia!


Thanks, dear Tilly! What a wonderful day for Russia, who would have thought! Even the priests were praying for Russia's victory during the Divine Liturgy today in our churches and abroad.

Congrats to all Russians and all Russian World! Go, Russia, go!!!!

Russia 4-3 Spain (pens) - Heroic hosts snatch improbable shootout victory to stun Spain in Moscow


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.


----------



## Eugene

Tilly said:


> View attachment 202213
> 
> To Russia!


Well the game was not good for watching.
Spain took the ball as they always do but couldn't attack due to Russian excellent defense.
Spain was very concentrated so Russia almost didn't have chance for counterattacks...very few but pretty dangerous.
Looks like Spain deserved victory more but in fact Russia succeeded in playing against Spain while Spain didn't succeed against Russia.

So, we're happy and hope for luck in game against very strong Croatia.


----------



## Stratford57

*Martin Lipton, the Sun’s deputy head of sport, has said that English fans attending the World Cup will change their attitude towards Russia, which he views as a welcoming and friendly country*

_ “It’s been a fantastic tournament,”_ Lipton said of the football showpiece taking place in Russia.

_ “I think the welcome from the Russian people has been clear to everyone. *The organization has been superb,* the weather has been great. The football has been fantastic. Loads of great games, loads of goals. It’s been really, really good at the end of the first stage now. It’s been a real pleasure to be here, it’s an absolute joy.”_

He also outlined that *his perception of Russia had changed after he saw a large number of open-hearted and hospitable people *enjoying the football extravaganza.

Talking about *English World Cup fears raised from numerous reports in the UK press, *which pictured Russia as a hostile state riddled with racism, Lipton said that this is a _“culture of fear”_ which has gained power amid recently escalated tensions between Britain and Russia.

*‘England fans will go home with a different image of Russia’ – Sun deputy head of sport*


----------



## Toro

Mexico has been the better side the first 20 minutes of the match.  But they have no one who can finish.


----------



## Tilly

Eugene said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202213
> 
> To Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the game was not good for watching.
> Spain took the ball as they always do but couldn't attack due to Russian excellent defense.
> Spain was very concentrated so Russia almost didn't have chance for counterattacks...very few but pretty dangerous.
> Looks like Spain deserved victory more but in fact Russia succeeded in playing against Spain while Spain didn't succeed against Russia.
> 
> So, we're happy and hope for luck in game against very strong Croatia.
Click to expand...

Yes, Russia’s defence is excellent.  I wish them luck against Croatia.  Croatia are a very strong side, BUT you never know, the Russians are very resilient!


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.


That Russia win upset you, huh?
Lol.


----------



## Tilly

Stratford57 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202213
> 
> To Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, dear Tilly! What a wonderful day for Russia, who would have thought! Even the priests were praying for Russia's victory during the Divine Liturgy today in our churches and abroad.
> 
> Congrats to all Russians and all Russian World! Go, Russia, go!!!!
> 
> Russia 4-3 Spain (pens) - Heroic hosts snatch improbable shootout victory to stun Spain in Moscow
Click to expand...

That was one tense game!  I wish them luck against Croatia.  I was rooting for Denmark to win yesterday, but sadly it was not to be. 
Anyway, Go Russia!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
Click to expand...

You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
Click to expand...

No, one wouldn’t have to be on crack - but that’s something you clearly know all about, you silly bigoted twat 

Actually Spain may play the way YOU prefer but YOU don’t get to define ‘the RIGHT WAY’ for the rest of us, Tammy.
Plenty of people find Spain’s possession football boring.

Regardless, I find it amusing that Russia winning has upset you soooooo much.
Just think,  If only you weren’t such a Russiaphobe you wouldn’t be getting your knickers in such a bunch on a public forum. 
So, thank you soooooo very much, Tams


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Brazil has the reputation of playing a beautiful, offensive game, but when you look at the times they've won World Cup their defense wins it for them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one wouldn’t have to be on crack - but that’s something you clearly know all about, you silly bigoted twat
> 
> Actually Spain may play the way YOU prefer but YOU don’t get to define ‘the right way’ for the rest of us, Tammy.
> Plenty of people find Spain’s possession football boring.
> 
> Regardless, I find it amusing that Russia winning has upset you soooooo much.
> Just think,  If only you weren’t such a Russiaphobe you wouldn’t be getting your knickers in such a bunch on a public forum.
> So, thank you soooooo very much, Tams
Click to expand...


You are an idiot and obviously know very little about the game. Only a few teams have shut up shop at this world cup. Russia being one of them. I would personally rather watch Iniesta and Silva than anyone on the Russian team.

Iceland were also very defensive and I am glad they have gone home.

Still Greece showed it was possible to win by playing defensively.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

CrusaderFrank said:


> Brazil has the reputation of playing a beautiful, offensive game, but when you look at the times they've won World Cup their defense wins it for them.


The better Brazilian teams didnt need a defence.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one wouldn’t have to be on crack - but that’s something you clearly know all about, you silly bigoted twat
> 
> Actually Spain may play the way YOU prefer but YOU don’t get to define ‘the right way’ for the rest of us, Tammy.
> Plenty of people find Spain’s possession football boring.
> 
> Regardless, I find it amusing that Russia winning has upset you soooooo much.
> Just think,  If only you weren’t such a Russiaphobe you wouldn’t be getting your knickers in such a bunch on a public forum.
> So, thank you soooooo very much, Tams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and obviously know very little about the game. Only a few teams have shut up shop at this world cup. Russia being one of them. I would personally rather watch Iniesta and Silva than anyone on the Russian team.
> 
> Iceland were also very defensive and I am glad they have gone home.
> 
> Still Greece showed it was possible to win by playing defensively.
Click to expand...

Teams play the kind of game they need to play to win, and the best adapt their game where necessary. That you don’t know that or that you only view one kind of play as the ‘RIGHT WAY’ shows you are the idiot here, even though you do your best to present yourself as some kind of expert (Lol) dear Tammy


----------



## Tilly

Pity Japan lost tonight.  Had they won it would have been the first time they would have proceeded beyond this stage. Maybe next time.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one wouldn’t have to be on crack - but that’s something you clearly know all about, you silly bigoted twat
> 
> Actually Spain may play the way YOU prefer but YOU don’t get to define ‘the right way’ for the rest of us, Tammy.
> Plenty of people find Spain’s possession football boring.
> 
> Regardless, I find it amusing that Russia winning has upset you soooooo much.
> Just think,  If only you weren’t such a Russiaphobe you wouldn’t be getting your knickers in such a bunch on a public forum.
> So, thank you soooooo very much, Tams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and obviously know very little about the game. Only a few teams have shut up shop at this world cup. Russia being one of them. I would personally rather watch Iniesta and Silva than anyone on the Russian team.
> 
> Iceland were also very defensive and I am glad they have gone home.
> 
> Still Greece showed it was possible to win by playing defensively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teams play the kind of game they need to play to win, and the best adapt their game where necessary. That you don’t know that or that you only view one kind of play as the ‘RIGHT WAY’ shows you are the idiot here, even though you do your best to present yourself as some kind of expert (Lol) dear Tammy
Click to expand...

I absolutely get that. I just dont like watching it. Nobody does and you are just trolling as well.


----------



## Toro

Full credit to Russia.  They were clearly the inferior side, and did what one would expect an inferior side to do.  And they did it.  I like Spain, but they did little.   They mostly just passed the ball side-to-side, and had little imagination and creativity. They had over 1,000 passes and few shots on target.

Brazil has to be the favorite.  They looked like a complete side today.

I'll be rooting for England but I fully expect England to lose tomorrow.  That's because they're England.  They should beat Colombia, but Colombia is a good side.  And, well, England.


----------



## Papageorgio

So far I have yet to watch a minute of the World Cup and I have tried, just too stinkin busy this summer, I did get to take in the NASCAR race in Chicago, that had a great ending.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one wouldn’t have to be on crack - but that’s something you clearly know all about, you silly bigoted twat
> 
> Actually Spain may play the way YOU prefer but YOU don’t get to define ‘the right way’ for the rest of us, Tammy.
> Plenty of people find Spain’s possession football boring.
> 
> Regardless, I find it amusing that Russia winning has upset you soooooo much.
> Just think,  If only you weren’t such a Russiaphobe you wouldn’t be getting your knickers in such a bunch on a public forum.
> So, thank you soooooo very much, Tams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and obviously know very little about the game. Only a few teams have shut up shop at this world cup. Russia being one of them. I would personally rather watch Iniesta and Silva than anyone on the Russian team.
> 
> Iceland were also very defensive and I am glad they have gone home.
> 
> Still Greece showed it was possible to win by playing defensively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teams play the kind of game they need to play to win, and the best adapt their game where necessary. That you don’t know that or that you only view one kind of play as the ‘RIGHT WAY’ shows you are the idiot here, even though you do your best to present yourself as some kind of expert (Lol) dear Tammy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely get that. I just dont like watching it. Nobody does and you are just trolling as well.
Click to expand...

Don’t watch it then!


----------



## Tilly

Toro said:


> Full credit to Russia.  They were clearly the inferior side, and did what one would expect an inferior side to do.  And they did it.  I like Spain, but they did little.   They mostly just passed the ball side-to-side, and had little imagination and creativity. They had over 1,000 passes and few shots on target.
> 
> Brazil has to be the favorite.  They looked like a complete side today.
> 
> I'll be rooting for England but I fully expect England to lose tomorrow.  That's because they're England.  They should beat Colombia, but Colombia is a good side.  And, well, England.


Agree with everything you say there.

As to England, we can but hope.


----------



## Tilly

Papageorgio said:


> So far I have yet to watch a minute of the World Cup and I have tried, just too stinkin busy this summer, I did get to take in the NASCAR race in Chicago, that had a great ending.


I think it has been a really great World Cup. I hope you get to see some.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
Click to expand...

Actually you simply don't like Russia and everything connected to it. Else you'd notice that russian football team has shown surprising tactics flexibility. They played aggressive football against Saudi and Egypt but realised that the same playing against Spain is suicidal. They played against spanish team in the right way for getting chance to win.
Besides that "great, aggressive, creative, attacking" spanish football could not score a single goal in that game (only russians scored). Do you really think they deserved victory more? 

Football is not primitive game "run&kick" but also tactics and thinking how to act in some certain situation.

I do realize that spanish team is much better but not in that certain game. I do realize that russian team shouldn't be among 8 strongest in the world but it is. But I also hope for our team to get further in this Cup, hope for luck and smart tactics.


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you simply don't like Russia and everything connected to it. Else you'd notice that russian football team has shown surprising tactics flexibility. They played aggressive football against Saudi and Egypt but realised that the same playing against Spain is suicidal. They played against spanish team in the right way for getting chance to win.
> Besides that "great, aggressive, creative, attacking" spanish football could not score a single goal in that game (only russians scored). Do you really think they deserved victory more?
> 
> Football is not primitive game "run&kick" but also tactics and thinking how to act in some certain situation.
> 
> I do realize that spanish team is much better but not in that certain game. I do realize that russian team shouldn't be among 8 strongest in the world but it is. But I also hope for our team to get further in this Cup, hope for luck and smart tactics.
Click to expand...

Smart tactics, that was exactly what Russians used against Spaniards: Russians did not allow Spaniards to play their game and apparently, Spaniards didn't have plan B and lost. Good for Russians!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you simply don't like Russia and everything connected to it. Else you'd notice that russian football team has shown surprising tactics flexibility. They played aggressive football against Saudi and Egypt but realised that the same playing against Spain is suicidal. They played against spanish team in the right way for getting chance to win.
> Besides that "great, aggressive, creative, attacking" spanish football could not score a single goal in that game (only russians scored). Do you really think they deserved victory more?
> 
> Football is not primitive game "run&kick" but also tactics and thinking how to act in some certain situation.
> 
> I do realize that spanish team is much better but not in that certain game. I do realize that russian team shouldn't be among 8 strongest in the world but it is. But I also hope for our team to get further in this Cup, hope for luck and smart tactics.
Click to expand...

I am all for the underdog in football,and in life, but this was tedious to watch. At the World Cup Finals you want to see the best teams have a go at each other, like Japan and Belgium did.
You are right I dont like Russia, its a dark place at the moment. But I dont like Spain overmuch either due to the actions of the government. But at least they tried to pllay football. Croatia will be watching tapes of Wales destroying Russia two years ago ahead of the quarters.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you simply don't like Russia and everything connected to it. Else you'd notice that russian football team has shown surprising tactics flexibility. They played aggressive football against Saudi and Egypt but realised that the same playing against Spain is suicidal. They played against spanish team in the right way for getting chance to win.
> Besides that "great, aggressive, creative, attacking" spanish football could not score a single goal in that game (only russians scored). Do you really think they deserved victory more?
> 
> Football is not primitive game "run&kick" but also tactics and thinking how to act in some certain situation.
> 
> I do realize that spanish team is much better but not in that certain game. I do realize that russian team shouldn't be among 8 strongest in the world but it is. But I also hope for our team to get further in this Cup, hope for luck and smart tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am all for the underdog in football,and in life, but this was tedious to watch. At the World Cup Finals you want to see the best teams have a go at each other, like Japan and Belgium did.
> You are right I dont like Russia, its a dark place at the moment. But I dont like Spain overmuch either due to the actions of the government. But at least they tried to pllay football. Croatia will be watching tapes of Wales destroying Russia two years ago ahead of the quarters.
Click to expand...

Your opinion about sport is opinion of sofa sitter. Let me answer as a sportsman...
I am swimmer. But when swimming short distance I am not fast. When I swim 1500m I am one of the best. 3 days ago I swam 12km crossing Amur Bay an international swim event and I took the 1st place.
If we speak about who is the fastest swimmer it is not obvious... I am far from being the fastest at 100 or 200 meters.
Same is football. What is the main aim - to win or to play spectacular match? Sportsman and sofa-sitter will give different answers. 

As for your second part of the post, only idiot would mix politics and sport...just like western media do. Remember Sochi, fake articles about doping and hooligans in Russia. 
Which is actually dark is western propaganda! Who is programming sheep way they want.


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tedious days football capped by two penalty shootouts. Yawn - hope for better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you simply don't like Russia and everything connected to it. Else you'd notice that russian football team has shown surprising tactics flexibility. They played aggressive football against Saudi and Egypt but realised that the same playing against Spain is suicidal. They played against spanish team in the right way for getting chance to win.
> Besides that "great, aggressive, creative, attacking" spanish football could not score a single goal in that game (only russians scored). Do you really think they deserved victory more?
> 
> Football is not primitive game "run&kick" but also tactics and thinking how to act in some certain situation.
> 
> I do realize that spanish team is much better but not in that certain game. I do realize that russian team shouldn't be among 8 strongest in the world but it is. But I also hope for our team to get further in this Cup, hope for luck and smart tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am all for the underdog in football,and in life, but this was tedious to watch. At the World Cup Finals you want to see the best teams have a go at each other, like Japan and Belgium did.
> You are right I dont like Russia, its a dark place at the moment. But I dont like Spain overmuch either due to the actions of the government. But at least they tried to pllay football. Croatia will be watching tapes of Wales destroying Russia two years ago ahead of the quarters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion about sport is opinion of sofa sitter. Let me answer as a sportsman...
> I am swimmer. But when swimming short distance I am not fast. When I swim 1500m I am one of the best. 3 days ago I swam 12km crossing Amur Bay an international swim event and I took the 1st place.
> If we speak about who is the fastest swimmer it is not obvious... I am far from being the fastest at 100 or 200 meters.
> Same is football. What is the main aim - to win or to play spectacular match? Sportsman and sofa-sitter will give different answers.
> 
> As for your second part of the post, only idiot would mix politics and sport...just like western media do. Remember Sochi, fake articles about doping and hooligans in Russia.
> Which is actually dark is western propaganda! Who is programming sheep way they want.
Click to expand...

As far as I know Englishmen like to say: "The most spectacular thing about football is a spectacular score". It seems like Tommy is from England, so he should know, he just hates to see Russia winning.


----------



## Tilly

Stratford57 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Russia win upset you, huh?
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you simply don't like Russia and everything connected to it. Else you'd notice that russian football team has shown surprising tactics flexibility. They played aggressive football against Saudi and Egypt but realised that the same playing against Spain is suicidal. They played against spanish team in the right way for getting chance to win.
> Besides that "great, aggressive, creative, attacking" spanish football could not score a single goal in that game (only russians scored). Do you really think they deserved victory more?
> 
> Football is not primitive game "run&kick" but also tactics and thinking how to act in some certain situation.
> 
> I do realize that spanish team is much better but not in that certain game. I do realize that russian team shouldn't be among 8 strongest in the world but it is. But I also hope for our team to get further in this Cup, hope for luck and smart tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am all for the underdog in football,and in life, but this was tedious to watch. At the World Cup Finals you want to see the best teams have a go at each other, like Japan and Belgium did.
> You are right I dont like Russia, its a dark place at the moment. But I dont like Spain overmuch either due to the actions of the government. But at least they tried to pllay football. Croatia will be watching tapes of Wales destroying Russia two years ago ahead of the quarters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion about sport is opinion of sofa sitter. Let me answer as a sportsman...
> I am swimmer. But when swimming short distance I am not fast. When I swim 1500m I am one of the best. 3 days ago I swam 12km crossing Amur Bay an international swim event and I took the 1st place.
> If we speak about who is the fastest swimmer it is not obvious... I am far from being the fastest at 100 or 200 meters.
> Same is football. What is the main aim - to win or to play spectacular match? Sportsman and sofa-sitter will give different answers.
> 
> As for your second part of the post, only idiot would mix politics and sport...just like western media do. Remember Sochi, fake articles about doping and hooligans in Russia.
> Which is actually dark is western propaganda! Who is programming sheep way they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Englishmen like to say: "The most spectacular thing about football is a spectacular score". It seems like Tommy is from England, so he should know, he just hates to see Russia winning.
Click to expand...

NO! 
Tommy is not English!
He is a bitter Welsh man.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Croatia will be watching tapes of Wales destroying Russia two years ago ahead of the quarters.



It would probably be the only reason for them to consider watching Wales since Wales haven’t even qualified for the World Cup since the 1950’s


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> But at least they tried to pllay football.



They (Spain) didn’t try to ‘play football’ any more than you think Russia tried to ‘play football’.

Spain were indulging in their relentless possession game in the hope of wearing down the other team - as it turns - out a silly strategy against Russia!

Spain made no real effort until toward the end of the second half.
They had 71% possession (80% by the end of ET), 1114 passes (Russia had 290) during which time they just passed the ball sideways and backwards- hardly thrilling stuff and not really any better or more entertaining than playing defensively.

AND, despite all of Spain’s possession and passes, ONLY RUSSIA scored goals until penalties.

So, quit the crap, Tammy. Your nonsense is obviously inspired by your xenophobia against Russia, which you’ve demonstrated over and over again on this board 

PS - who are you supporting tonight? England or Colombia? (Rhetorical)


----------



## Stratford57

*Emil Forsberg’s deflected second-half goal gave Sweden a 1-0 victory over Switzerland to book their place in the World Cup quarter-finals for the first time in 24 years.*

The result means Sweden set up a quarter-final match in Samara on July 7, where they will meet the winners of Tuesday’s England versus Colombia game.  

Sweden send Switzerland packing and book spot in World Cup quarter-finals


----------



## Stratford57

Now English press seems to regret scaring English fans from coming to Russia.

*TheGuardian:*
Fans warned against travelling to the World Cup in Russia for fear of hooligans are missing a treat – the locals have been amazing
*Message to the English: come to Russia and feel the love | Tom Rosenthal*

*--
SundayTimes:
The doom-mongers warned that Russia would be dire and dangerous — but the welcome for England fans has been heartfelt and humbling*

*David Walsh | The Times & The Sunday Times
--
Daily Mail:*
Thousands of optimistic England fans descend on Moscow for World Cup last-16 showdown with Colombia | Daily Mail Online
*.. but they'll be outnumbered by yellow wall of colourful Colombian followers*

So, now they are complaining about not having enough British fans to support their team tonight. Too late, dear Brits, next time think twice before trusting your "independent" Media.


----------



## Eugene

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Croatia will be watching tapes of Wales destroying Russia two years ago ahead of the quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be the only reason for them to consider watching Wales since Wales haven’t even qualified for the World Cup since the 1950’s
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah. Let them watch that game!
Russian team has only 2 same players, others are new...another coach, another way of playing...
Unfortunately Croatians are not as "smart" as our friend Tommy


----------



## Eugene

Tilly said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to be on crack to prefer the Russians to the Spanish. Spain play the game in the right way and the Russians are 100% negative hanging on for the penalty lottery.
> Its the world cup and you want the better teams to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you simply don't like Russia and everything connected to it. Else you'd notice that russian football team has shown surprising tactics flexibility. They played aggressive football against Saudi and Egypt but realised that the same playing against Spain is suicidal. They played against spanish team in the right way for getting chance to win.
> Besides that "great, aggressive, creative, attacking" spanish football could not score a single goal in that game (only russians scored). Do you really think they deserved victory more?
> 
> Football is not primitive game "run&kick" but also tactics and thinking how to act in some certain situation.
> 
> I do realize that spanish team is much better but not in that certain game. I do realize that russian team shouldn't be among 8 strongest in the world but it is. But I also hope for our team to get further in this Cup, hope for luck and smart tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am all for the underdog in football,and in life, but this was tedious to watch. At the World Cup Finals you want to see the best teams have a go at each other, like Japan and Belgium did.
> You are right I dont like Russia, its a dark place at the moment. But I dont like Spain overmuch either due to the actions of the government. But at least they tried to pllay football. Croatia will be watching tapes of Wales destroying Russia two years ago ahead of the quarters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion about sport is opinion of sofa sitter. Let me answer as a sportsman...
> I am swimmer. But when swimming short distance I am not fast. When I swim 1500m I am one of the best. 3 days ago I swam 12km crossing Amur Bay an international swim event and I took the 1st place.
> If we speak about who is the fastest swimmer it is not obvious... I am far from being the fastest at 100 or 200 meters.
> Same is football. What is the main aim - to win or to play spectacular match? Sportsman and sofa-sitter will give different answers.
> 
> As for your second part of the post, only idiot would mix politics and sport...just like western media do. Remember Sochi, fake articles about doping and hooligans in Russia.
> Which is actually dark is western propaganda! Who is programming sheep way they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Englishmen like to say: "The most spectacular thing about football is a spectacular score". It seems like Tommy is from England, so he should know, he just hates to see Russia winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO!
> Tommy is not English!
> He is a bitter Welsh man.
Click to expand...

Nation doesn't matter in fact. 
A person either can lose or not.

...and British officials are those who cannot lose - after Russia got the right for this Cup they started fake campaign (corruption in FIFA, doping in Russian sport, political boycott, scaring population about hooligans...).
Unwise childish behavior. 
Now a lot of people in the world know that British media are not reliable.


----------



## Stratford57

*England supporters in Moscow have called any Three Lions fans who stayed at home a “mug,” after being saved by a Russian after losing their wallets.*

Friends and Three Lions fans Aaron and Jamie, from London, made the journey over to Russia to support Gareth Southgate’s men in the 2018 World Cup and have told of their _“unbelievable”_ time in the country.

_“Unbelievable, absolutely loving it. They said there was going to be trouble, there has been none whatsoever - everyone’s lovely,”_ Aaron said outside a bar on Nikolskaya Street, near Red Square, the Russian capital’s iconic epicenter, which had been temporarily taken over by England fans.

_“Anyone who’s stayed at home, you’re a mug, you should have come out here!"_

‘If you stayed home you’re a mug!’ England fans on 'unbelievable' Russia World Cup trip

BTW, Tommy must be one of those mugs.


----------



## Eugene

Stratford57 said:


> *England supporters in Moscow have called any Three Lions fans who stayed at home a “mug,” after being saved by a Russian after losing their wallets.*
> 
> Friends and Three Lions fans Aaron and Jamie, from London, made the journey over to Russia to support Gareth Southgate’s men in the 2018 World Cup and have told of their _“unbelievable”_ time in the country.
> 
> _“Unbelievable, absolutely loving it. They said there was going to be trouble, there has been none whatsoever - everyone’s lovely,”_ Aaron said outside a bar on Nikolskaya Street, near Red Square, the Russian capital’s iconic epicenter, which had been temporarily taken over by England fans.
> 
> _“Anyone who’s stayed at home, you’re a mug, you should have come out here!"_
> 
> ‘If you stayed home you’re a mug!’ England fans on 'unbelievable' Russia World Cup trip
> 
> BTW, Tommy must be one of those mugs.


Don't be so cruel.
People in west get used to believe western media. Us in Russia and former Soviet republics do not believe blindly to ours, we try to find real facts and proves and analyse ourselves.
So western people are victims of lying propaganda...they shouldn't be blamed but feel pity for them.


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *England supporters in Moscow have called any Three Lions fans who stayed at home a “mug,” after being saved by a Russian after losing their wallets.*
> 
> Friends and Three Lions fans Aaron and Jamie, from London, made the journey over to Russia to support Gareth Southgate’s men in the 2018 World Cup and have told of their _“unbelievable”_ time in the country.
> 
> _“Unbelievable, absolutely loving it. They said there was going to be trouble, there has been none whatsoever - everyone’s lovely,”_ Aaron said outside a bar on Nikolskaya Street, near Red Square, the Russian capital’s iconic epicenter, which had been temporarily taken over by England fans.
> 
> _“Anyone who’s stayed at home, you’re a mug, you should have come out here!"_
> 
> ‘If you stayed home you’re a mug!’ England fans on 'unbelievable' Russia World Cup trip
> 
> BTW, Tommy must be one of those mugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so cruel.
> People in west get used to believe western media. Us in Russia and former Soviet republics do not believe blindly to ours, we try to find real facts and proves and analyse ourselves.
> So western people are victims of lying propaganda...they shouldn't be blamed but feel pity for them.
Click to expand...

Have you noticed it was NOT me who called them "mugs", it was their buddies countrymen.

As for me I really feel pity for them as for victims of heavy propaganda and residents of a parallel world. But they seem to enjoy that parallel world and are trying to drag more and more people into it away from the reality.

BTW, the coup in our home country of Ukraine became possible due the people like that both  in the West and in Ukraine. And now millions of Ukrainian residents have been suffering under Kiev junta for more than 4 years and God knows how many more. And that is just one example of many. After I think about that I'm not so sure WHOM I have to have more pity for: them or us...


----------



## Stratford57

Dear Tilly, congrats for the victory of British team! 

English fans have called for the UK foreign secretary to_ "apologize"_ for appearing to back a boycott, while others have called Johnson a _"scoundrel" _and a_ "clown,"_ and some have laughed off the idea of a boycott in the shadow of their joy:

*Theresa May and Boris Johnson boycotting the #Russia2018 World Cup is the best thing that could ever have happened to Team #England. Reckon every football lover wishes they stay gone, it is crystal clear their absence is just what the doctor ordered. https://twitter.com/OptaJoe/status/1014252428219310080 …

*Can you imagine how many more England fans could have been there to enjoy it if Boris Johnson and the UK media had not been so Russophobic? @FIFAWorldCup @RSGovUK @RussianEmbassy @MoscowTimes

*Can you imagine how many more England fans could have been there to enjoy it if Boris Johnson and the UK media had not been so Russophobic? @FIFAWorldCup @RSGovUK @RussianEmbassy @MoscowTimes

and so on and on...

Many fans expressed their disgust at politics interfering with football, which was a feeling echoed by England manager Gareth Southgate in the lead-up to the tournament.

*‘Football the winner, scoundrels the losers': England fans berate Boris Johnson after World Cup win*


----------



## Toro

Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!

We have to wallow in Tommy Tainant ’s misery!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> We have to wallow in Tommy Tainant ’s misery!
> 
> View attachment 202839


To be fair they deserved somrthing fo sticking to the job. Never realised I had so many English friends till I woke up this morning and turned on the laptop.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> We have to wallow in Tommy Tainant ’s misery!
> 
> View attachment 202839


I can see the bastards beating Sweden as well.


----------



## Stratford57

Toro said:


> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!


Dear Toro, we could have stayed without politics in this thread if some politicians have not already mixed politics with sports *trying to hurt Russia but hurting the fans of their own country instead.* Actually, it would be too funny if it was not too sad.

Before Wold Cup has started Teresa May and Boris Johnson did their best to scare English fans from coming to Russia, so many of them stayed home.
If we don't boycott the World Cup, England fans will probably die in Russia

After British team has won yesterday lots of Brits rushed to buy  tickets to Samara for Saturday match between Brits and Swedes.
England fans in mad scramble for tickets to Samara for quarter-final

And to get to Russia they need to get them fan IDs where? ... Right, _in the Russian Embassy._ But the Embassy can't work as fast as they want because UK has expelled 23 Russian diplomats lately.
Britain Expels 23 Russian Diplomats Over Ex-Spy’s Poisoning

So, dear Toro, you need to explain English fans now how to stay away from politics (and how to stay away from some idiotic politicians especially, when they run your country).

P.S. *It MUST be Putin*, who hacked Colombians yesterday, made Brits win and thus made Teresa May and Boris Johnson look ridiculous.


----------



## DennisJW

TheOldSchool said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the games in the US this time? or did I hear that wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> No.  They’re not even scheduled to all be in the  U.S. any time in the future
Click to expand...

2026 the US, Canada,and Mexico host the world cup.


----------



## Toro

Stratford57 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Toro, we could have stayed without politics in this thread if some politicians have not already mixed politics with sports *trying to hurt Russia but hurting the fans of their own country instead.* Actually, it would be too funny if it was not too sad.
> 
> Before Wold Cup has started Teresa May and Boris Johnson did their best to scare English fans from coming to Russia, so many of them stayed home.
> If we don't boycott the World Cup, England fans will probably die in Russia
> 
> After British team has won yesterday lots of Brits rushed to buy them tickets to Samara for Saturday match between Brits and Swedes.
> England fans in mad scramble for tickets to Samara for quarter-final
> 
> And to get to Russia they need to get them fan IDs where? ... Right, _in the Russian Embassy._ But the Embassy can't work as fast as they want because UK has expelled 23 Russian diplomats lately.
> Britain Expels 23 Russian Diplomats Over Ex-Spy’s Poisoning
> 
> So, dear Toro, you need to explain how stay away from politics to English fans now (and how to stay away from some idiotic politicians especially, when they run your country).
Click to expand...


----------



## Stratford57

Toro said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Toro, we could have stayed without politics in this thread if some politicians have not already mixed politics with sports *trying to hurt Russia but hurting the fans of their own country instead.* Actually, it would be too funny if it was not too sad.
> 
> Before Wold Cup has started Teresa May and Boris Johnson did their best to scare English fans from coming to Russia, so many of them stayed home.
> If we don't boycott the World Cup, England fans will probably die in Russia
> 
> After British team has won yesterday lots of Brits rushed to buy them tickets to Samara for Saturday match between Brits and Swedes.
> England fans in mad scramble for tickets to Samara for quarter-final
> 
> And to get to Russia they need to get them fan IDs where? ... Right, _in the Russian Embassy._ But the Embassy can't work as fast as they want because UK has expelled 23 Russian diplomats lately.
> Britain Expels 23 Russian Diplomats Over Ex-Spy’s Poisoning
> 
> So, dear Toro, you need to explain how stay away from politics to English fans now (and how to stay away from some idiotic politicians especially, when they run your country).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 202918
Click to expand...

Is that your strongest argument to what I've said above, low IQ individual? And it must have a lot to do with the sports and the subject of this thread, ha?


----------



## Eugene

Stratford57 
I understand Toro well. And I agree with him that there should be just sport here in sport thread.
And I fully agree with you as all your arguments are absolutely true.

I think we shouldn't act like our governments who oppose each other in every sphere but be smarter than they are and separate political discussions from some specific. 

You know, observing this Cup I get huge pleasure from foreigners' impressions of Russia. 
A lot of stereotypes crashed, a lot of new they have known about Russia and Russians.
They are surprised with modern developed infrastructure though Obama said our economy is torn into pieces...
But the most important is that sport event itself is organized at the highest level and let sport win politics!


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> Stratford57
> I understand Toro well. And I agree with him that there should be just sport here in sport thread.
> And I fully agree with you as all your arguments are absolutely true.
> 
> I think we shouldn't act like our governments who oppose each other in every sphere but be smarter than they are and separate political discussions from some specific.
> 
> You know, observing this Cup I get huge pleasure from foreigners' impressions of Russia.
> A lot of stereotypes crashed, a lot of new they have known about Russia and Russians.
> They are surprised with modern developed infrastructure though Obama said our economy is torn into pieces...
> But the most important is that sport event itself is organized at the highest level and let sport win politics!


Except for one or two posts I mainly have been posting World Cup info, that's what the title of this thread is. It includes the World Cup organization and its guests' impressions about it. I think I'm 100% innocent. Oh, may be just 90%....

And yes, Russia can be proud of her World Cup and the guests seem to be happy. It's gonna be a big blow on anti-Russian propaganda. And I just love that.

*The ongoing World Cup has taken over Russia captivating practically everyone, including ballerinas who came out on the street to enjoy the football extravaganza with fans.*

TUTU excited! Ballerina bursts into dance after Russia’s shock victory over Spain

*En pointe football: Ballerina gives master class to fans outside Bolshoi Theatre (VIDEO)*


----------



## Toro

Stratford57 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Toro, we could have stayed without politics in this thread if some politicians have not already mixed politics with sports *trying to hurt Russia but hurting the fans of their own country instead.* Actually, it would be too funny if it was not too sad.
> 
> Before Wold Cup has started Teresa May and Boris Johnson did their best to scare English fans from coming to Russia, so many of them stayed home.
> If we don't boycott the World Cup, England fans will probably die in Russia
> 
> After British team has won yesterday lots of Brits rushed to buy them tickets to Samara for Saturday match between Brits and Swedes.
> England fans in mad scramble for tickets to Samara for quarter-final
> 
> And to get to Russia they need to get them fan IDs where? ... Right, _in the Russian Embassy._ But the Embassy can't work as fast as they want because UK has expelled 23 Russian diplomats lately.
> Britain Expels 23 Russian Diplomats Over Ex-Spy’s Poisoning
> 
> So, dear Toro, you need to explain how stay away from politics to English fans now (and how to stay away from some idiotic politicians especially, when they run your country).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 202918
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that your strongest argument to what I've said above, low IQ individual? And it must have a lot to do with the sports and the subject of this thread, ha?
Click to expand...


I’m not reading anything you post other than your first sentence, because I realize that you are so socially unaware that you can’t STFU about politics for one GD second and talk about something else.  So prove to everyone that you aren’t the bore at the party that no one wants to sit beside and drop the politics for one single thread.


----------



## Tilly

Toro said:


> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> We have to wallow in Tommy Tainant ’s misery!
> 
> View attachment 202839


It’s Tammys thread and _he_ was the one who started in with the politics and  slagging off other nations for reasons not at all related to footie or the WC. etc.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> We have to wallow in Tommy Tainant ’s misery!
> 
> View attachment 202839
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the bastards beating Sweden as well.
Click to expand...





Don’t lose heart, Tammy. I think we have a history split almost 50:50 between winning/losing against Sweden, so you _may_ be able to indulge in the laughter you said you are so looking forward to by teatime Saturday


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> We have to wallow in Tommy Tainant ’s misery!
> 
> View attachment 202839
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the bastards beating Sweden as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 202938
> 
> Don’t lose heart, Tammy. I think we have a history split almost 50:50 between winning/losing against Sweden, so you _may_ be able to indulge in the laughter you said you are so looking forward to by teatime Saturday
Click to expand...

Sweden are nothing special this time. I cant see any problems for you.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> We have to wallow in Tommy Tainant ’s misery!
> 
> View attachment 202839
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the bastards beating Sweden as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 202938
> 
> Don’t lose heart, Tammy. I think we have a history split almost 50:50 between winning/losing against Sweden, so you _may_ be able to indulge in the laughter you said you are so looking forward to by teatime Saturday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden are nothing special this time. I cant see any problems for you.
Click to expand...

But....
England....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you fucking twats STFU about politics for just ONE thread!
> 
> We have to wallow in Tommy Tainant ’s misery!
> 
> View attachment 202839
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the bastards beating Sweden as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 202938
> 
> Don’t lose heart, Tammy. I think we have a history split almost 50:50 between winning/losing against Sweden, so you _may_ be able to indulge in the laughter you said you are so looking forward to by teatime Saturday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweden are nothing special this time. I cant see any problems for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But....
> England....
Click to expand...

It will be a long night.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Pub chain charges 50p a pint extra during world cup matches.

A major pub chain has been charging fans up to 50p more per pint during England games

*A leading pub chain has been charging customers up to 50p more per drink during England matches. Stonegate Pubs, which has more than 690 sites nationwide with brands such as Slug and Lettuce, Yates, Popworld, and Walkabout, has reportedly increased prices to cover additional security costs. The hikes were first revealed in a Sun investigation, which found a Yates bar in Manchester had been charging a 20p match surplus. In Colchester, a Walkabout has been adding 25p to some drinks, while a pub in Harlow is adding on the full 50p.*

I have absolutely no problem with this.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sweden nervous about English cheating.

Emil Krafth says Sweden will be wary of Ashley Young’s diving


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sweden nervous about English cheating.
> 
> Emil Krafth says Sweden will be wary of Ashley Young’s diving


Hate diving in football. 
Each case should be thoroughly checked by VAR and punished with cards. Else such players like Ronaldo, Nani, Neymar, Young, etc.will be supposed stars... I think, if you pretend to be a good football player you should play football good and nothing more. Children look at them and do the same...they see their actions and understand cheating is ok.


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> You know, observing this Cup I get huge pleasure from foreigners' impressions of Russia.
> A lot of stereotypes crashed, a lot of new they have known about Russia and Russians.
> They are surprised with modern developed infrastructure though Obama said our economy is torn into pieces...
> But the most important is that sport event itself is organized at the highest level and let sport win politics!



And FIFA President Gianni Infantino is confirming your point :

I think we have to invent new words to describe this World Cup. It’s really fantastic. Everything is great, the atmosphere is incredible, the people are unbelievable, the matches are great. It’s just a great event, the greatest show on Earth!

I think *Russia has really set a new benchmark*. The 11 host cities are incredible. The stadiums are of course fantastic and everyone can see that. On TV, those who attend the matches, stadiums are state of the art. Each and every one of the 12 stadiums. But more than that - the cities - the cities are beautiful, they are so rich in history, in culture. Some say that many people don’t know and discover it only thanks to this World Cup. The people, 17,000 volunteers, who are the face of Russia, but not only volunteers, all the people on the streets and the restaurants and the cafes, around the cities, the policemen  –men and women - in Russia are smiling.

Well, the help of President Putin and the whole Russian government has been crucial for the success of this World Cup. I have never witnessed such a big commitment from the top to the bottom finally. 

Everything was impressive. I was impressed to discover a country I didn’t know so far*. I thought I knew Russia, but the realty has been exceeding all my expectations*, not only about football, but *the richness of this country in terms of culture, heritage, history.*  And this is something that is part of humanity.  It’s part of the world. *And is something the world should know as well.* And the world is starting to know and is knowing now thanks to the World Cup.

*No more fearing about Russia* and about whatever violence, or discrimination or God knows what. Nothing of this has happened. Nothing is more far from reality. Some others were fearing that Russia is not a football country. Well, I think at the latest since this World Cup Russia is one of the biggest football countries. In the world, not only on the pitch, but also outside of the pitch.

hundreds of thousands of people from all over the world coming to Russia, celebrating on Red Square, celebrating everywhere with their shirts of their colors of their national teams, of their countries altogether, together with the Russians. *And this is the real Russia, not the Russia that some people want us to believe what it is.* This is Russia, the Russia that we can see, *an open country, a welcoming country, hospitable country,* a country where many millions of people are living, like in any other part of the world.  And where many millions of people show that they welcome the world.

*FIFA President lauds 'fantastic' Russia-hosted World Cup*


----------



## Toro

lol

Neymar


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sweden nervous about English cheating.
> 
> Emil Krafth says Sweden will be wary of Ashley Young’s diving


Lucky they’re not playing Colombia then 
The Swedes would clearly be having a collective nervous breakdown. Bless.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I like the look of the Belgians. They seem to be more of a team than the others I have seen in the Tournament. I think that they can beat France and go on to win it.

It would be amazing for them to do so but also a stark lesson for the big boys.

Spain
France
Germany 
Italy (dnq)
Brazil
Argentina.

All have great players and all are flawed as teams. (France may shock us yet I suppose) 

I am struggling to think of any of the greats who have enhanced their reputations in the competition. Ronaldo maybe, Suarez yes.

Coutinho - no 
Neymar -no
Messi - no
Aguero - no
None of the Germans

Of the new breed these have caught the eye.
Mbappe
De Bruyne  
Kane
Have I missed anyone ?

Is the World Cup now second to the Champions League ?


----------



## shockedcanadian

England up 1-0 at the half.  Imagine a Russia/England semis?  Oh my that would be very personal for both governments...

Update: 2-0!


----------



## Stratford57

Congrats to England advancing to semi-fanals!
2:0


----------



## Tilly

Yay!






Which flag will you be flying next, eh Tammy?


----------



## Tilly

Stratford57 said:


> Congrats to England advancing to semi-fanals!
> 2:0


Thanks Stratford 
I’m really looking forward to Russia v Croatia now.
Good luck and fingers crossed for Russia!


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Is the World Cup now second to the Champions League ?



Nope. It’s been a fantastic World Cup. Pity you are so bitter and therefore aren’t able to enjoy it, Tams


----------



## Stratford57

Tilly said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to England advancing to semi-fanals!
> 2:0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stratford
> I’m really looking forward to Russia v Croatia now.
> Good luck and fingers crossed for Russia!
Click to expand...

We have been praying for Russian team. Even those of us who are absolutely indifferent to football (like me) and don't live in Russia (like me again).


----------



## boedicca

I have to root for England for Great Great Great Great Grandpa.


----------



## shockedcanadian

boedicca said:


> I have to root for England for Great Great Great Great Grandpa.




I saw a couple of flags waving outside of vehicles.  I only gave a thumbs up to the one in which he also flew a Canadian flag on the other side.

I'm not big on people flying just one.  You're in Canada now pal, the Old Country is just that, the Old Country.


----------



## Tilly

Over at Wimbledon, Edmund has taken the first set from Djokovic!
Could it turn out to be an even better day for England


----------



## Stratford57

Tilly said:


> At Wimbledon Edmund has taken the first set from Djokovic!
> Could it turn out to be an even better day for England
> 
> View attachment 203458


Sorry, I love Djokovic and always wish him another victory.


----------



## Tilly

Stratford57 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At Wimbledon Edmund has taken the first set from Djokovic!
> Could it turn out to be an even better day for England
> 
> View attachment 203458
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I love Djokovic and always wish him another victory.
Click to expand...

I do too, apart from when he’s playing a Brit.


----------



## Toro

I have mixed feelings about this match. 

On the one hand, a good friend of mine is Russian and Russia is one of the feel-good aspects of the tournament. 

On the other hand, I’m cheering for England to win it all, and I think I’d rather England play Croatia, even though they are more talented than Russia.  

I told my Russian friend after Russia beat Saudi Arabia that Russia would win the World Cup.  I was only joking, but they are starting to look like a team of destiny.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> I have mixed feelings about this match.
> 
> On the one hand, a good friend of mine is Russian and Russia is one of the feel-good aspects of the tournament.
> 
> On the other hand, I’m cheering for England to win it all, and I think I’d rather England play Croatia, even though they are more talented than Russia.
> 
> I told my Russian friend after Russia beat Saudi Arabia that Russia would win the World Cup.  I was only joking, but they are starting to look like a team of destiny.


Its started off in the same way as the Russia / Spain match. I think the Croats need to score first.


----------



## Toro

Wow, what a goal!


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this match.
> 
> On the one hand, a good friend of mine is Russian and Russia is one of the feel-good aspects of the tournament.
> 
> On the other hand, I’m cheering for England to win it all, and I think I’d rather England play Croatia, even though they are more talented than Russia.
> 
> I told my Russian friend after Russia beat Saudi Arabia that Russia would win the World Cup.  I was only joking, but they are starting to look like a team of destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Its started off in the same way as the Russia / Spain match. I think the Croats need to score first.
Click to expand...

Really?
Are you in some parallel reality?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this match.
> 
> On the one hand, a good friend of mine is Russian and Russia is one of the feel-good aspects of the tournament.
> 
> On the other hand, I’m cheering for England to win it all, and I think I’d rather England play Croatia, even though they are more talented than Russia.
> 
> I told my Russian friend after Russia beat Saudi Arabia that Russia would win the World Cup.  I was only joking, but they are starting to look like a team of destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Its started off in the same way as the Russia / Spain match. I think the Croats need to score first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> Are you in some parallel reality?
Click to expand...

Nope. Croatia with all the possession and the Russians trying to get something on the break. It was a special goal and deserved to be a winner but the second half will see more of the same. Croatia possession and Russian rearguard action.
Croatia have Modric and he will be the difference. Maybe.


----------



## Toro

England have scored three goals from open play and are in the World Cup semi-final.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Thankfully Brazil is gone.  I've noticed flopping and rolling on the ground have decreased by about 75%...


----------



## Toro

I kind of feel bad for Russia.

They’ve been a great story.


----------



## westwall

Shouldn't you be changing your flag again tommy?  Sweden are LOSERS!


----------



## Toro

Wow!

This is great!


----------



## harmonica

penalty kicks--again...why don't they just decide the game at the beginning with PKicks
2 hours and no winner


----------



## Toro

harmonica said:


> penalty kicks--again...why don't they just decide the game at the beginning with PKicks
> 2 hours and no winner



Because it’s been two hours of fantastic entertainment.


----------



## harmonica

Toro said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> penalty kicks--again...why don't they just decide the game at the beginning with PKicks
> 2 hours and no winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it’s been two hours of fantastic entertainment.
Click to expand...

but really neither team is better/deserves the win


----------



## Toro

Russia has been a great story. I’m sorry to see them out.

But as an England supporter, I’d rather play Croatia than Russia.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Best team wins. No doubt aboout that. The Russian team can be proud.They out performed all expectations.


----------



## Eugene

Croatians were better undoubtedly.
But Russian team jumped higher their heads at this Cup. 

Ball possession is not the main thing in football. Tactic was ok against Croatia today and it worked. But I wish our guys played the whole match the way they did it last 15 minutes of this match. 

A great surprise that Russia has managed not to lose a game at the tournament (lost to Uruguay was not important game when played without leaders so I prefer not to count it).


----------



## Tilly

Sorry to see Russia out, but they can certainly be very very proud.

This about sums it up:

*Russia were the lowest-ranked team coming into this tournament.  *

Many folk in their own country thought humiliation might be on the cards. 

But their team has, to a man, been magnificent. 

They were a couple of kicks away from the semis, and when the pain subsides they’ll feel very proud at what they’ve achieved. ...

World Cup 2018: Russia 2-2 Croatia (aet; Croatia win 4-3 on pens) – as it happened


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Croatians were better undoubtedly.
> But Russian team jumped higher their heads at this Cup.
> 
> Ball possession is not the main thing in football. Tactic was ok against Croatia today and it worked. But I wish our guys played the whole match the way they did it last 15 minutes of this match.
> 
> A great surprise that Russia has managed not to lose a game at the tournament (lost to Uruguay was not important game when played without leaders so I prefer not to count it).


Russians should query why a nation of 200 million (?) cannot produce great players. There is something wrong with the structure. Coaching,youth development the professional game ? Arshavins team were the last decent side and that must be wrong.
Many years ago they played at Wrexham and were top class. Blokhin and Dasaev were world class.Russia should be up there with the best.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Croatians were better undoubtedly.
> But Russian team jumped higher their heads at this Cup.
> 
> Ball possession is not the main thing in football. Tactic was ok against Croatia today and it worked. But I wish our guys played the whole match the way they did it last 15 minutes of this match.
> 
> A great surprise that Russia has managed not to lose a game at the tournament (lost to Uruguay was not important game when played without leaders so I prefer not to count it).
> 
> 
> 
> Russians should query why a nation of 200 million (?) cannot produce great players. There is something wrong with the structure. Coaching,youth development the professional game ? Arshavins team were the last decent side and that must be wrong.
> Many years ago they played at Wrexham and were top class. Blokhin and Dasaev were world class.Russia should be up there with the best.
Click to expand...

Today's players are those born in 1990s and grown up in 2000s - period when pro western "democrats" were ruling the country. While that period whole country's economy was ruined by them and people simply tried to survive. It is a surprise sport could exist after that.
Now Putin's epoch allows sport to raise as well as all other aspects of life in Russia.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Croatians were better undoubtedly.
> But Russian team jumped higher their heads at this Cup.
> 
> Ball possession is not the main thing in football. Tactic was ok against Croatia today and it worked. But I wish our guys played the whole match the way they did it last 15 minutes of this match.
> 
> A great surprise that Russia has managed not to lose a game at the tournament (lost to Uruguay was not important game when played without leaders so I prefer not to count it).
> 
> 
> 
> Russians should query why a nation of 200 million (?) cannot produce great players. There is something wrong with the structure. Coaching,youth development the professional game ? Arshavins team were the last decent side and that must be wrong.
> Many years ago they played at Wrexham and were top class. Blokhin and Dasaev were world class.Russia should be up there with the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today's players are those born in 1990s and grown up in 2000s - period when pro western "democrats" were ruling the country. While that period whole country's economy was ruined by them and people simply tried to survive. It is a surprise sport could exist after that.
> Now Putin's epoch allows sport to raise as well as all other aspects of life in Russia.
Click to expand...

Your League is second rate because your wealthy types prefer to invest in the west. If Abramovich and his ilk put money into the Russian game then talent would flourish.China is spending the money now and they will reap the benefit in a few years.


----------



## boedicca

shockedcanadian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to root for England for Great Great Great Great Grandpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of flags waving outside of vehicles.  I only gave a thumbs up to the one in which he also flew a Canadian flag on the other side.
> 
> I'm not big on people flying just one.  You're in Canada now pal, the Old Country is just that, the Old Country.
Click to expand...


I'm not in Canada, bub.

I live in the People's Republic of Californication.


----------



## shockedcanadian

boedicca said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to root for England for Great Great Great Great Grandpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of flags waving outside of vehicles.  I only gave a thumbs up to the one in which he also flew a Canadian flag on the other side.
> 
> I'm not big on people flying just one.  You're in Canada now pal, the Old Country is just that, the Old Country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not in Canada, bub.
> 
> I live in the People's Republic of Californication.
Click to expand...


Huh?  I wasn't talking about you.  Unless you're in Canada and only flying an English flag out of your car.  

Though in fairness, California is very similar to Canada so I can see how you might get confused


----------



## boedicca

shockedcanadian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to root for England for Great Great Great Great Grandpa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of flags waving outside of vehicles.  I only gave a thumbs up to the one in which he also flew a Canadian flag on the other side.
> 
> I'm not big on people flying just one.  You're in Canada now pal, the Old Country is just that, the Old Country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not in Canada, bub.
> 
> I live in the People's Republic of Californication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  I wasn't talking about you.  Unless you're in Canada and only flying an English flag out of your car.
> 
> Though in fairness, California is very similar to Canada so I can see how you might get confused
Click to expand...



I was replying to you quoting me.  So, unless you were replying to someone I have on ignore, you are the confused one, bub.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Will the English fans riot if they win or riot if they lose


----------



## shockedcanadian

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Will the English fans riot if they win or riot if they lose




Depends on how cheap the beer is.  The sob's can't even increase their military spending.


Seems the beer is cheap in England:

*Watch: England fans trash an Ikea following win over Sweden*

*Watch: England fans trash an Ikea following win over Sweden*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

shockedcanadian said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the English fans riot if they win or riot if they lose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how cheap the beer is.  The sob's can't even increase their military spending.
> 
> 
> Seems the beer is cheap in England:
> 
> *Watch: England fans trash an Ikea following win over Sweden*
> 
> *Watch: England fans trash an Ikea following win over Sweden*
Click to expand...

In previous world cups they have trashed Italian restaurants,damaged german cars and so on.
It would be wrong to class all England fans as this dumb but there is an angry, uneducated underclass who will get involved in this type of shit. They voted for brexit and "free tommy robinson.

This is how more educated Englishmen behave. Its as funny as fuck imho.


----------



## BlackSand

It's probably safe to say Danijel Subasic is not upset Mario Fernandes screwed the pooch during the shootout ... 
And completely missed the goal wide left ... 

Nice Job Croatia!

.​


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Your League is second rate


Russian League is rated higher than Portuguese, Belgian, Danish, Croatian and is in the 6th place in Europe.
You wish to call it 'second rate'? Ok, but it is not true, it's just your denial to confess the real situation 
Member associations - UEFA rankings - Country coefficients – UEFA.com


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your League is second rate
> 
> 
> 
> Russian League is rated higher than Portuguese, Belgian, Danish, Croatian and is in the 6th place in Europe.
> You wish to call it 'second rate'? Ok, but it is not true, it's just your denial to confess the real situation
> Member associations - UEFA rankings - Country coefficients – UEFA.com
Click to expand...

None of those Leagues are anything but feeders.

England,Germany,Spain and Italy are the big players with maybe France on the periphery.Russia has the financial muscle and the population to be alongside them but isnt. Maybe the World Cup will inspire the youngsters to play the game. The more that kids play the better the game will become.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

This hasnt come out very well. Its a list of Euro Competition winners by country. Now it includes a couple of minor competitiions but they dont affect the overall picture.

Russia doesnt make the top 10. They should be a lot higher than that. Why arent they ?

List of UEFA club competition winners by country[a]
*Nationality* *UCL* *UEL* *CWC* *UIC* *USC* *IC* *Total



Spain* 18 11 7 5 14 4 *59



Italy* 12 9 7 4 9 7 *48



England* 12 8 8 4 7 1 *40



Germany** 7 6 5 8 1 3 *30



Netherlands* 6 4 1 0 2 3 *16



France* 1 0 1 12 0 0 *14



Portugal* 4 2 1 1 1 2 *11



Belgium* 0 1 3 0 3 0 *7



Scotland* 1 0 2 0 1 0 *4



Ukraine* 0 1 2 0 1 0 *4



Russia* 0 2 0 0 1 0 *3



Romania* 1 0 0 0 1 0 *2



Serbia* 1 0 0 0 0 1 *2



Sweden* 0 2 0 0 0 0 *2



Turkey* 0 1 0 0 1 0 *2



Georgia* 0 0 1 0 0 0 *1



Slovakia* 0 0 1 0 0 0 *1



Denmark* 0 0 0 1 0 0 *1*


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant
Once again I can repeat - it is a miracle that Russia has sport in  common. Because after western blood suckers got into our country everything starting with industry and economy got ruined.
And if you state your question in such a way let's  check not just football but all kinds of sport. What about average sport success of Russia? And let's compare to others.
Don't you think Russia is among top countries in that list?


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> This hasnt come out very well. Its a list of Euro Competition winners by country. Now it includes a couple of minor competitiions but they dont affect the overall picture.
> 
> Russia doesnt make the top 10. They should be a lot higher than that. Why arent they ?
> 
> List of UEFA club competition winners by country[a]
> *Nationality* *UCL* *UEL* *CWC* *UIC* *USC* *IC* *Total
> 
> 
> 
> Spain* 18 11 7 5 14 4 *59
> 
> 
> 
> Italy* 12 9 7 4 9 7 *48
> 
> 
> 
> England* 12 8 8 4 7 1 *40
> 
> 
> 
> Germany** 7 6 5 8 1 3 *30
> 
> 
> 
> Netherlands* 6 4 1 0 2 3 *16
> 
> 
> 
> France* 1 0 1 12 0 0 *14
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal* 4 2 1 1 1 2 *11
> 
> 
> 
> Belgium* 0 1 3 0 3 0 *7
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland* 1 0 2 0 1 0 *4
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine* 0 1 2 0 1 0 *4
> 
> 
> 
> Russia* 0 2 0 0 1 0 *3
> 
> 
> 
> Romania* 1 0 0 0 1 0 *2
> 
> 
> 
> Serbia* 1 0 0 0 0 1 *2
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden* 0 2 0 0 0 0 *2
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey* 0 1 0 0 1 0 *2
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia* 0 0 1 0 0 0 *1
> 
> 
> 
> Slovakia* 0 0 1 0 0 0 *1
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark* 0 0 0 1 0 0 *1*


You look for table which would illustrate your position better though I used official UEFA rating table as it reflects results of international games of last 5-6 years... games not wins.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant
> Once again I can repeat - it is a miracle that Russia has sport in  common. Because after western blood suckers got into our country everything starting with industry and economy got ruined.
> And if you state your question in such a way let's  check not just football but all kinds of sport. What about average sport success of Russia? And let's compare to others.
> Don't you think Russia is among top countries in that list?


I am not interested in other sports apart from Rugby and Cricket. Why dont you discuss the underperformance honestly rather than blather on about nothing.
Russia has the biggest population in Europe yet has won less than Scotland.That cant be right.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Neymar is why the sport will never be big in the USA.  It's just not masculine for a guy to lay on the ground pretend crying, we can't condone it.  

In the 70's my family, die hard NY Rangers fans were watching a playoff game where Philly bad guy Ron Flockhart took an accidental stick across the face and bled all over the ice and went off to get medical attention.  The fucking guy came back stitched up at the start of the next period and my family gave him a standing ovation for being a real man. 

There are countless other American sports stories like this. So to watch supposedly the best offensive player crying like a school girl - no, just fucking no. MAN UP!


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant
> Once again I can repeat - it is a miracle that Russia has sport in  common. Because after western blood suckers got into our country everything starting with industry and economy got ruined.
> And if you state your question in such a way let's  check not just football but all kinds of sport. What about average sport success of Russia? And let's compare to others.
> Don't you think Russia is among top countries in that list?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not interested in other sports apart from Rugby and Cricket. Why dont you discuss the underperformance honestly rather than blather on about nothing.
> Russia has the biggest population in Europe yet has won less than Scotland.That cant be right.
Click to expand...

Where is Scotland in hockey, skiing, swimming, tennis, volleyball, basketball, wrestling, box, gymnastics, athletics... should I go on? Shall we compare to UK in common? Or to the USA?
Don't you think your judgment is too one-sided?

I stop discussing it now. Useless arguing to someone who cannot listen just talk.


----------



## Eugene

CrusaderFrank said:


> Neymar is why the sport will never be big in the USA.  It's just not masculine for a guy to lay on the ground pretend crying, we can't condone it.
> 
> In the 70's my family, die hard NY Rangers fans were watching a playoff game where Philly bad guy Ron Flockhart took an accidental stick across the face and bled all over the ice and went off to get medical attention.  The fucking guy came back stitched up at the start of the next period and my family gave him a standing ovation for being a real man.
> 
> There are countless other American sports stories like this. So to watch supposedly the best offensive player crying like a school girl - no, just fucking no. MAN UP!


We got such stories in our sport history as well. 
Fully agree! Sport is for the strongest!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant
> Once again I can repeat - it is a miracle that Russia has sport in  common. Because after western blood suckers got into our country everything starting with industry and economy got ruined.
> And if you state your question in such a way let's  check not just football but all kinds of sport. What about average sport success of Russia? And let's compare to others.
> Don't you think Russia is among top countries in that list?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not interested in other sports apart from Rugby and Cricket. Why dont you discuss the underperformance honestly rather than blather on about nothing.
> Russia has the biggest population in Europe yet has won less than Scotland.That cant be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Scotland in hockey, skiing, swimming, tennis, volleyball, basketball, wrestling, box, gymnastics, athletics... should I go on? Shall we compare to UK in common? Or to the USA?
> Don't you think your judgment is too one-sided?
> 
> I stop discussing it now. Useless arguing to someone who cannot listen just talk.
Click to expand...

Its a football thread and we are discussing the woeful underperformance of Russia over the years. Start another thread if you want to celebrate Russian supremacy.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

I have picked Croatia since the early groups to win it. I think they still have a chance.  For Croatia to win Modric needs to create space and let his feet go which has been impossible of late as teams are keying in on him. Mandzukic has also been a catalyst for the squad and is in great form. For England, Sterling and Sturridge need to find a way to finish. I find Southgate's choice of Sturridge...interesting? Sturridge is a complete dumpster fire at the club level. He has injury issues, struggled to get first team time, and failed to score while loaned to West Brom. Raheem 'Machine Gun' Sterling has good ability but has failed to net one in the tournament.  England cannot continue to bank on set pieces. Especially against teams like Belgium (my pick for final) with Courtois in net.


----------



## Eugene

Hope Hrvats win England but they didn't impress me much in q-finals so I'd bet England is in final. 
But in final neither England nor Hrvatska has chance against Belgium. 
France looks nice but too unstable and I don't think they can stand under serious pressure. 
Well soon will see


----------



## forkup

Eugene said:


> Hope Hrvats win England but they didn't impress me much in q-finals so I'd bet England is in final.
> But in final neither England nor Hrvatska has chance against Belgium.
> France looks nice but too unstable and I don't think they can stand under serious pressure.
> Well soon will see


I'm Belgian and I suspect the France game is gonna be difficult for us. Carrasco will play on the left and Mbape will get some room in his back. That's going to be problematic.


----------



## Eugene

Oh, no!
One more terrible sexual harassment in Russia...


----------



## Eugene

forkup said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Hrvats win England but they didn't impress me much in q-finals so I'd bet England is in final.
> But in final neither England nor Hrvatska has chance against Belgium.
> France looks nice but too unstable and I don't think they can stand under serious pressure.
> Well soon will see
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Belgian and I suspect the France game is gonna be difficult for us. Carrasco will play on the left and Mbape will get some room in his back. That's going to be problematic.
Click to expand...

Good luck!
Your team deserves Cup most of all. It is the most bright and skilled.
Don't worry, you'll get the Cup. 
Just relax and enjoy watching two last epic matches.


----------



## forkup

Eugene said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Hrvats win England but they didn't impress me much in q-finals so I'd bet England is in final.
> But in final neither England nor Hrvatska has chance against Belgium.
> France looks nice but too unstable and I don't think they can stand under serious pressure.
> Well soon will see
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Belgian and I suspect the France game is gonna be difficult for us. Carrasco will play on the left and Mbape will get some room in his back. That's going to be problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!
> Your team deserves Cup most of all. It is the most bright and skilled.
> Don't worry, you'll get the Cup.
> Just relax and enjoy watching two last epic matches.
Click to expand...

I will. This would be huge for a country population 11 million.


----------



## Toro

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> I have picked Croatia since the early groups to win it. I think they still have a chance.  For Croatia to win Modric needs to create space and let his feet go which has been impossible of late as teams are keying in on him. Mandzukic has also been a catalyst for the squad and is in great form. For England, Sterling and Sturridge need to find a way to finish. I find Southgate's choice of Sturridge...interesting? Sturridge is a complete dumpster fire at the club level. He has injury issues, struggled to get first team time, and failed to score while loaned to West Brom. Raheem 'Machine Gun' Sterling has good ability but has failed to net one in the tournament.  England cannot continue to bank on set pieces. Especially against teams like Belgium (my pick for final) with Courtois in net.



Sturridge isn’t in the side. 

He scored two for Liverpool in a preseason match against Chester as the England match was going on.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Toro said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have picked Croatia since the early groups to win it. I think they still have a chance.  For Croatia to win Modric needs to create space and let his feet go which has been impossible of late as teams are keying in on him. Mandzukic has also been a catalyst for the squad and is in great form. For England, Sterling and Sturridge need to find a way to finish. I find Southgate's choice of Sturridge...interesting? Sturridge is a complete dumpster fire at the club level. He has injury issues, struggled to get first team time, and failed to score while loaned to West Brom. Raheem 'Machine Gun' Sterling has good ability but has failed to net one in the tournament.  England cannot continue to bank on set pieces. Especially against teams like Belgium (my pick for final) with Courtois in net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sturridge isn’t in the side.
> 
> He scored two for Liverpool in a preseason match against Chester as the England match was going on.
Click to expand...

Shit you are right...lol...WTF was I thinking? Maybe not. I could have sworn. That's weird. He has been capped though correct? Or am I just getting it all screwed up? Oh well...my bad. Corrected.


----------



## Tilly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> I have picked Croatia since the early groups to win it. I think they still have a chance.  For Croatia to win Modric needs to create space and let his feet go which has been impossible of late as teams are keying in on him. Mandzukic has also been a catalyst for the squad and is in great form. For England, Sterling and Sturridge need to find a way to finish. I find Southgate's choice of Sturridge...interesting? Sturridge is a complete dumpster fire at the club level. He has injury issues, struggled to get first team time, and failed to score while loaned to West Brom. Raheem 'Machine Gun' Sterling has good ability but has failed to net one in the tournament.  England cannot continue to bank on set pieces. Especially against teams like Belgium (my pick for final) with Courtois in net.


Sturridge???
He’s not in the team.


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Toro

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have picked Croatia since the early groups to win it. I think they still have a chance.  For Croatia to win Modric needs to create space and let his feet go which has been impossible of late as teams are keying in on him. Mandzukic has also been a catalyst for the squad and is in great form. For England, Sterling and Sturridge need to find a way to finish. I find Southgate's choice of Sturridge...interesting? Sturridge is a complete dumpster fire at the club level. He has injury issues, struggled to get first team time, and failed to score while loaned to West Brom. Raheem 'Machine Gun' Sterling has good ability but has failed to net one in the tournament.  England cannot continue to bank on set pieces. Especially against teams like Belgium (my pick for final) with Courtois in net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sturridge isn’t in the side.
> 
> He scored two for Liverpool in a preseason match against Chester as the England match was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit you are right...lol...WTF was I thinking? Maybe not. I could have sworn. That's weird. He has been capped though correct? Or am I just getting it all screwed up? Oh well...my bad. Corrected.
Click to expand...


Yes, he’s been capped. He even underwent a loan move to West Brom during the January window so he could get some game time to enhance his chances for an England recall, but he wound up only playing about 70 minutes for the rest of the season.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Eugene said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neymar is why the sport will never be big in the USA.  It's just not masculine for a guy to lay on the ground pretend crying, we can't condone it.
> 
> In the 70's my family, die hard NY Rangers fans were watching a playoff game where Philly bad guy Ron Flockhart took an accidental stick across the face and bled all over the ice and went off to get medical attention.  The fucking guy came back stitched up at the start of the next period and my family gave him a standing ovation for being a real man.
> 
> There are countless other American sports stories like this. So to watch supposedly the best offensive player crying like a school girl - no, just fucking no. MAN UP!
> 
> 
> 
> We got such stories in our sport history as well.
> Fully agree! Sport is for the strongest!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Toro said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have picked Croatia since the early groups to win it. I think they still have a chance.  For Croatia to win Modric needs to create space and let his feet go which has been impossible of late as teams are keying in on him. Mandzukic has also been a catalyst for the squad and is in great form. For England, Sterling and Sturridge need to find a way to finish. I find Southgate's choice of Sturridge...interesting? Sturridge is a complete dumpster fire at the club level. He has injury issues, struggled to get first team time, and failed to score while loaned to West Brom. Raheem 'Machine Gun' Sterling has good ability but has failed to net one in the tournament.  England cannot continue to bank on set pieces. Especially against teams like Belgium (my pick for final) with Courtois in net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sturridge isn’t in the side.
> 
> He scored two for Liverpool in a preseason match against Chester as the England match was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit you are right...lol...WTF was I thinking? Maybe not. I could have sworn. That's weird. He has been capped though correct? Or am I just getting it all screwed up? Oh well...my bad. Corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he’s been capped. He even underwent a loan move to West Brom during the January window so he could get some game time to enhance his chances for an England recall, but he wound up only playing about 70 minutes for the rest of the season.
Click to expand...

Yeah...I saw some stuff posted about him on a Rangers message board. Some guys were talking about how he really shit the bed last season. All good, thanks man!


----------



## Stratford57

*Russia’s picturesque cities, warm people and delicious food made for a welcoming World Cup experience, BBC Sport pundit Chris Sutton tweeted in a heartfelt farewell to the tournament’s host country.*

*Even as the UK media howls about Russia* – which has again been pre-emptively blamed for a curiously-timed _“nerve agent”_ poisoning – Sutton expressed gratitude for the hospitality (and flattering haircut) he received while covering the World Cup. He even went so far as to note that *the host nation had been unfairly maligned in the run-up to the tournament.*

_“Goodbye and thank you to Russia,”_ Sutton tweeted out on Sunday. _“[Russia] portrayed negatively and unfairly before the World Cup.. we couldn’t have been made to feel more welcome!! Beautiful cities, friendly people, lovely food and world class barbers in Rostov.”_

*Dissuaded by factually dubious media reports of the horrors awaiting them* should they brave a visit to Russia, many England fans chose against traveling to Russia to support their team. But the positive experiences of those who came out – not to mention England’s success on the pitch – has apparently debunked much of the slanted media coverage in the run-up to the event.

_ “Shiny happy people: England fans phone home from Russia with love,”_ The Guardian’s latest report on World Cup beams. The article highlights how one previously-deterred English fan had flown out to join his friends for the quarter-final, after being _“persuaded by the positive reviews of those in Russia.”_ *An English fan who spoke with the newspaper said he had “nothing but warm words for the host country and the reception they had received.”*

Charmed: BBC Sport pundit tweets out farewell to ‘beautiful, friendly’ Russia

‘Expectations v reality’: England fans debunk fears of hostile Russian World Cup welcome (VIDEO)


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Stratford57 said:


> *Russia’s picturesque cities, warm people and delicious food made for a welcoming World Cup experience, BBC Sport pundit Chris Sutton tweeted in a heartfelt farewell to the tournament’s host country.*
> 
> *Even as the UK media howls about Russia* – which has again been pre-emptively blamed for a curiously-timed _“nerve agent”_ poisoning – Sutton expressed gratitude for the hospitality (and flattering haircut) he received while covering the World Cup. He even went so far as to note that *the host nation had been unfairly maligned in the run-up to the tournament.*
> 
> _“Goodbye and thank you to Russia,”_ Sutton tweeted out on Sunday. _“[Russia] portrayed negatively and unfairly before the World Cup.. we couldn’t have been made to feel more welcome!! Beautiful cities, friendly people, lovely food and world class barbers in Rostov.”_
> 
> *Dissuaded by factually dubious media reports of the horrors awaiting them* should they brave a visit to Russia, many England fans chose against traveling to Russia to support their team. But the positive experiences of those who came out – not to mention England’s success on the pitch – has apparently debunked much of the slanted media coverage in the run-up to the event.
> 
> _ “Shiny happy people: England fans phone home from Russia with love,”_ The Guardian’s latest report on World Cup beams. The article highlights how one previously-deterred English fan had flown out to join his friends for the quarter-final, after being _“persuaded by the positive reviews of those in Russia.”_ *An English fan who spoke with the newspaper said he had “nothing but warm words for the host country and the reception they had received.”*
> 
> Charmed: BBC Sport pundit tweets out farewell to ‘beautiful, friendly’ Russia
> 
> ‘Expectations v reality’: England fans debunk fears of hostile Russian World Cup welcome (VIDEO)


It sounds idyllic.
LGBT+ Campaigner's Arrest Highlights Concerns For Gay Fans At Russia World Cup


----------



## Toro

Does anybody know where Belgium actually is?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Does anybody know where Belgium actually is?


Its the world capital of beer. Its a wonderland.

This is a fascinating game. Best of the tournament in my opinion.


----------



## Stratford57

Belgian royal family to attend semi-final showdown

Macron arrives in Russia to support national team during World Cup semifinals

Croatian president flies into Russia for World Cup match

3 from 4 countries in semifinals are supported by their high ranked representatives. Only stupid Teresa May is not coming to support English team in semis tomorrow. And only 5 thousands of the bravest English fans will be supporting their ream due to Teresa's scary fairly tales about Russia. What a shame...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Stratford57 said:


> Belgian royal family to attend semi-final showdown
> 
> Macron arrives in Russia to support national team during World Cup semifinals
> 
> Croatian president flies into Russia for World Cup match
> 
> 3 from 4 countries in semifinals are supported by their high ranked representatives. Only stupid Teresa May is not coming to support English team in semis tomorrow. And only 5 thousands of the bravest English fans will be supporting their ream due to Teresa's scary fairly tales about Russia. What a shame...


Maybe if Russia stopped murdering British citizens ???


----------



## Tilly

Congrats to France!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I think we saw the winners tonight.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia’s picturesque cities, warm people and delicious food made for a welcoming World Cup experience, BBC Sport pundit Chris Sutton tweeted in a heartfelt farewell to the tournament’s host country.*
> 
> *Even as the UK media howls about Russia* – which has again been pre-emptively blamed for a curiously-timed _“nerve agent”_ poisoning – Sutton expressed gratitude for the hospitality (and flattering haircut) he received while covering the World Cup. He even went so far as to note that *the host nation had been unfairly maligned in the run-up to the tournament.*
> 
> _“Goodbye and thank you to Russia,”_ Sutton tweeted out on Sunday. _“[Russia] portrayed negatively and unfairly before the World Cup.. we couldn’t have been made to feel more welcome!! Beautiful cities, friendly people, lovely food and world class barbers in Rostov.”_
> 
> *Dissuaded by factually dubious media reports of the horrors awaiting them* should they brave a visit to Russia, many England fans chose against traveling to Russia to support their team. But the positive experiences of those who came out – not to mention England’s success on the pitch – has apparently debunked much of the slanted media coverage in the run-up to the event.
> 
> _ “Shiny happy people: England fans phone home from Russia with love,”_ The Guardian’s latest report on World Cup beams. The article highlights how one previously-deterred English fan had flown out to join his friends for the quarter-final, after being _“persuaded by the positive reviews of those in Russia.”_ *An English fan who spoke with the newspaper said he had “nothing but warm words for the host country and the reception they had received.”*
> 
> Charmed: BBC Sport pundit tweets out farewell to ‘beautiful, friendly’ Russia
> 
> ‘Expectations v reality’: England fans debunk fears of hostile Russian World Cup welcome (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds idyllic.
> LGBT+ Campaigner's Arrest Highlights Concerns For Gay Fans At Russia World Cup
Click to expand...

Any protests while Cup is officially forbidden.
If he decided to violate the law why police was so soft to him?

Gays are not persecuted in Russia by law but they are strictly not welcome by society. So it is usual lie in the article.


----------



## Eugene

Toro said:


> Does anybody know where Belgium actually is?


I do. Can easily point any european country at the map without signs and can name every capital.


----------



## Toro

Tommy Tainant said:


> I think we saw the winners tonight.



England didn't play tonight, Tommy.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belgian royal family to attend semi-final showdown
> 
> Macron arrives in Russia to support national team during World Cup semifinals
> 
> Croatian president flies into Russia for World Cup match
> 
> 3 from 4 countries in semifinals are supported by their high ranked representatives. Only stupid Teresa May is not coming to support English team in semis tomorrow. And only 5 thousands of the bravest English fans will be supporting their ream due to Teresa's scary fairly tales about Russia. What a shame...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Russia stopped murdering British citizens ???
Click to expand...

May be you'd better stop blindly believe lies of your propaganda? Have any proves?
What if I say you're a pedophil and will say it in every place you visit? Soon all people who know you will think that you are...because it is said everywhere.
That is theory of propaganda described by Goebbels and it is widely used by west


----------



## Eugene

Funny!
None of Belgian leaders met Trump in the airport as he arrived there for NATO summit at the same time as semifinal match...


----------



## Stratford57

Tommy Tainant said:


> Maybe if Russia stopped murdering British citizens ???



May be it's somebody from Porton Down is murdering British citizens? Of-course, it's a lot easier to blame somebody else than to take the blame and to tell your citizens: your secret chemical lab has been leaking or its crazy employee is wondering around with poison. Anyway, *Salisbury, and Amesbury *are situated 5 and 6 miles away from Porton Down. Coincidence?

*Independent:*
The major incident in Amesbury saw two people poisoned by the same nerve agent that almost killed the Skripals, government scientists have confirmed. The attack turns attention once more to Porton Down, the mysterious laboratory that has unintentionally become central to the response to the attacks.

The secretive government facility at Porton Down has been used for experiments involving deadly and often undisclosed weapons, and in the wake of the Salisbury attack has become indelibly associated with the nerve agent used in the attack.

Porton Down would be notable in any use of nerve agent on British soil, given its importance in testing and understanding such deadly weapons. But it is also by coincidence literally close to the two attacks: *Salisbury, Amesbury and the facility are all just a few miles apart,* in a triangle that has now become central to the attacks and the fallout from them.

Everything you need to know about the secretive Porton Down facility

I wonder why it has to be my job to educate some ignorant and hateful Brits? They have their _mother Teresa_ for that. BTW, Toro will be mad at you, dear Tommy, because you are involving politics into your own World Cup thread.


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where Belgium actually is?
> 
> 
> 
> I do. Can easily point any european country at the map without signs and can name every capital.
Click to expand...

It's amazing, isn't it? Those Western  people "know for sure" who keeps poisoning the people in Britain but can't find countries on the map! Even in Europe. And those "experts" have been trying to give their advices to Russia and to tell her what to do. I swear, Soros can be proud of his brilliant job of dumbing down Western population: ignorant people are just perfect material for all kinds of manipulations. And we all have been witnessing it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we saw the winners tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England didn't play tonight, Tommy.
Click to expand...

Thats the Dunkirk spirit coming through. Nevah giv in !!!
If they can get past the Croats do you think they have a chance ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia’s picturesque cities, warm people and delicious food made for a welcoming World Cup experience, BBC Sport pundit Chris Sutton tweeted in a heartfelt farewell to the tournament’s host country.*
> 
> *Even as the UK media howls about Russia* – which has again been pre-emptively blamed for a curiously-timed _“nerve agent”_ poisoning – Sutton expressed gratitude for the hospitality (and flattering haircut) he received while covering the World Cup. He even went so far as to note that *the host nation had been unfairly maligned in the run-up to the tournament.*
> 
> _“Goodbye and thank you to Russia,”_ Sutton tweeted out on Sunday. _“[Russia] portrayed negatively and unfairly before the World Cup.. we couldn’t have been made to feel more welcome!! Beautiful cities, friendly people, lovely food and world class barbers in Rostov.”_
> 
> *Dissuaded by factually dubious media reports of the horrors awaiting them* should they brave a visit to Russia, many England fans chose against traveling to Russia to support their team. But the positive experiences of those who came out – not to mention England’s success on the pitch – has apparently debunked much of the slanted media coverage in the run-up to the event.
> 
> _ “Shiny happy people: England fans phone home from Russia with love,”_ The Guardian’s latest report on World Cup beams. The article highlights how one previously-deterred English fan had flown out to join his friends for the quarter-final, after being _“persuaded by the positive reviews of those in Russia.”_ *An English fan who spoke with the newspaper said he had “nothing but warm words for the host country and the reception they had received.”*
> 
> Charmed: BBC Sport pundit tweets out farewell to ‘beautiful, friendly’ Russia
> 
> ‘Expectations v reality’: England fans debunk fears of hostile Russian World Cup welcome (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds idyllic.
> LGBT+ Campaigner's Arrest Highlights Concerns For Gay Fans At Russia World Cup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any protests while Cup is officially forbidden.
> If he decided to violate the law why police was so soft to him?
> 
> Gays are not persecuted in Russia by law but they are strictly not welcome by society. So it is usual lie in the article.
Click to expand...

Why are you able to ban protests ? That is not the mark of a civilised country. It is the act of a gangster state.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia’s picturesque cities, warm people and delicious food made for a welcoming World Cup experience, BBC Sport pundit Chris Sutton tweeted in a heartfelt farewell to the tournament’s host country.*
> 
> *Even as the UK media howls about Russia* – which has again been pre-emptively blamed for a curiously-timed _“nerve agent”_ poisoning – Sutton expressed gratitude for the hospitality (and flattering haircut) he received while covering the World Cup. He even went so far as to note that *the host nation had been unfairly maligned in the run-up to the tournament.*
> 
> _“Goodbye and thank you to Russia,”_ Sutton tweeted out on Sunday. _“[Russia] portrayed negatively and unfairly before the World Cup.. we couldn’t have been made to feel more welcome!! Beautiful cities, friendly people, lovely food and world class barbers in Rostov.”_
> 
> *Dissuaded by factually dubious media reports of the horrors awaiting them* should they brave a visit to Russia, many England fans chose against traveling to Russia to support their team. But the positive experiences of those who came out – not to mention England’s success on the pitch – has apparently debunked much of the slanted media coverage in the run-up to the event.
> 
> _ “Shiny happy people: England fans phone home from Russia with love,”_ The Guardian’s latest report on World Cup beams. The article highlights how one previously-deterred English fan had flown out to join his friends for the quarter-final, after being _“persuaded by the positive reviews of those in Russia.”_ *An English fan who spoke with the newspaper said he had “nothing but warm words for the host country and the reception they had received.”*
> 
> Charmed: BBC Sport pundit tweets out farewell to ‘beautiful, friendly’ Russia
> 
> ‘Expectations v reality’: England fans debunk fears of hostile Russian World Cup welcome (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds idyllic.
> LGBT+ Campaigner's Arrest Highlights Concerns For Gay Fans At Russia World Cup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any protests while Cup is officially forbidden.
> If he decided to violate the law why police was so soft to him?
> 
> Gays are not persecuted in Russia by law but they are strictly not welcome by society. So it is usual lie in the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you able to ban protests ? That is not the mark of a civilised country. It is the act of a gangster state.
Click to expand...

Actually all those protests are nonsense, far from freedom. 
If something is wanted by society it will always find it's way out. But all those gay parades are not freedom!
If ass-tucker want to express their feelings loudly they violate my freedom of normal human being not to hear about those sick perversions...so we either violate their freedom or mine. 
Smoking is forbidden in public places should we fight for smokers' human rights?

As for ban for protests at the Cup in Russia I fully agree. It allows football fest be a football fest not a stage for some freaks or crazy on political affairs idiots.
And we all see that decision was right - everything is fine now.
It reminds me Singapore with numerous restrictions and high fines... it allowed that territory to become the cleanest and safest in the world.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we saw the winners tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England didn't play tonight, Tommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the Dunkirk spirit coming through. Nevah giv in !!!
> If they can get past the Croats do you think they have a chance ?
Click to expand...


Well, you keep putting up the flag of the losing team, so it would seem you've predicted that England will win.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we saw the winners tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England didn't play tonight, Tommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the Dunkirk spirit coming through. Nevah giv in !!!
> If they can get past the Croats do you think they have a chance ?
Click to expand...

Better chance than Wales!
Lol.

Are you going to wish England luck, Tammy?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia’s picturesque cities, warm people and delicious food made for a welcoming World Cup experience, BBC Sport pundit Chris Sutton tweeted in a heartfelt farewell to the tournament’s host country.*
> 
> *Even as the UK media howls about Russia* – which has again been pre-emptively blamed for a curiously-timed _“nerve agent”_ poisoning – Sutton expressed gratitude for the hospitality (and flattering haircut) he received while covering the World Cup. He even went so far as to note that *the host nation had been unfairly maligned in the run-up to the tournament.*
> 
> _“Goodbye and thank you to Russia,”_ Sutton tweeted out on Sunday. _“[Russia] portrayed negatively and unfairly before the World Cup.. we couldn’t have been made to feel more welcome!! Beautiful cities, friendly people, lovely food and world class barbers in Rostov.”_
> 
> *Dissuaded by factually dubious media reports of the horrors awaiting them* should they brave a visit to Russia, many England fans chose against traveling to Russia to support their team. But the positive experiences of those who came out – not to mention England’s success on the pitch – has apparently debunked much of the slanted media coverage in the run-up to the event.
> 
> _ “Shiny happy people: England fans phone home from Russia with love,”_ The Guardian’s latest report on World Cup beams. The article highlights how one previously-deterred English fan had flown out to join his friends for the quarter-final, after being _“persuaded by the positive reviews of those in Russia.”_ *An English fan who spoke with the newspaper said he had “nothing but warm words for the host country and the reception they had received.”*
> 
> Charmed: BBC Sport pundit tweets out farewell to ‘beautiful, friendly’ Russia
> 
> ‘Expectations v reality’: England fans debunk fears of hostile Russian World Cup welcome (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds idyllic.
> LGBT+ Campaigner's Arrest Highlights Concerns For Gay Fans At Russia World Cup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any protests while Cup is officially forbidden.
> If he decided to violate the law why police was so soft to him?
> 
> Gays are not persecuted in Russia by law but they are strictly not welcome by society. So it is usual lie in the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you able to ban protests ? That is not the mark of a civilised country. It is the act of a gangster state.
Click to expand...

There are HUGE numbers of visitors, including many children, in these cities. It is not the kind of environment in which to conduct demonstrations.  It’s a security issue.
Not surprised you don’t get that though.


----------



## Stratford57

*Croatian football fans expressed their gratitude for Russia's hospitality as World Cup host following Domagoj Vida's inflammatory remarks associated with anti-Russian Ukrainian nationalists and hateful language against Serbs.*

Several hundred Croatian football fans brought a giant 'Sbasibo Rossiya!' ('Thank You Russia!') banner to central Moscow, just off Red Square. (video enclosed)
WATCH Croatia Fans Unfurl 'Thank You Russia' Banner Amid 'Glory to Ukraine' Spat






*England manager Gareth Southgate:*

_“The way we’ve been received here has been fantastic,”_ Southgate said at a pre-match press conference at Luzhniki Stadium.

_“Every city we’ve played in, and our base in particular, but everywhere we’ve played, we’ve had a really warm welcome, the organization of the tournament has been absolutely first-class.”_

Southgate also said *he had not bought into much of the scaremongering about Russia peddled by sections of the UK* press ahead of the tournament.
‘There were stories I knew wouldn’t be true’ – England boss Southgate on World Cup hosts Russia


----------



## Preacher

GOALLLLLL!!!! Croatia the ONLY truly European team left ties the multicult team of England!


----------



## Preacher

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL! Croatia takes the lead! 2-1!


----------



## Eugene

England is a no spirit team

Started to eat time in the beginning of the 2nd half... did nothing in attack and couldn't make themselves move in the end of the match. 

Hrvats deserved that win but hope they won't win France.
I am sure french guys score at least 3 goals in final game.


----------



## Tilly

Well, England threw it away 

But congrats on getting to the semi’s, and congrats to Croatia.

I think it will be a good final on Sunday.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your League is second rate
> 
> 
> 
> Russian League is rated higher than Portuguese, Belgian, Danish, Croatian and is in the 6th place in Europe.
> You wish to call it 'second rate'? Ok, but it is not true, it's just your denial to confess the real situation
> Member associations - UEFA rankings - Country coefficients – UEFA.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those Leagues are anything but feeders.
> 
> England,Germany,Spain and Italy are the big players with maybe France on the periphery.Russia has the financial muscle and the population to be alongside them but isnt. Maybe the World Cup will inspire the youngsters to play the game. The more that kids play the better the game will become.
Click to expand...

'Big players' from England has shown less than 'feeders' players' from Russia playing against Croatia. 
Scenario was similar - scored first, got 1 goal to own net, game went to add time, got one more...but Russians started run and play with all their heart and spirit while 'top-class' English simply got upset and stopped.
Comparing those 2 games Russia deserved bronze-match more. Though I do confess English players are more skilled. 
I've realized why England cannot get Cup for so long while being strong team - a problem is in their minds. Talk too much brave words and cannot hold a blow.


----------



## james bond

I've been following the action on Twitter, too.  Here's how England fan and model Lucy Vixen shows her support.  Too bad they lost.  

NSFW WARNING!!! NSFW WARNING!!! NSFW WARNING!!!
American Power: Lucy Vixen Supports Team England by Bodypainting


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your League is second rate
> 
> 
> 
> Russian League is rated higher than Portuguese, Belgian, Danish, Croatian and is in the 6th place in Europe.
> You wish to call it 'second rate'? Ok, but it is not true, it's just your denial to confess the real situation
> Member associations - UEFA rankings - Country coefficients – UEFA.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those Leagues are anything but feeders.
> 
> England,Germany,Spain and Italy are the big players with maybe France on the periphery.Russia has the financial muscle and the population to be alongside them but isnt. Maybe the World Cup will inspire the youngsters to play the game. The more that kids play the better the game will become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Big players' from England has shown less than 'feeders' players' from Russia playing against Croatia.
> Scenario was similar - scored first, got 1 goal to own net, game went to add time, got one more...but Russians started run and play with all their heart and spirit while 'top-class' English simply got upset and stopped.
> Comparing those 2 games Russia deserved bronze-match more. Though I do confess English players are more skilled.
> I've realized why England cannot get Cup for so long while being strong team - a problem is in their minds. Talk too much brave words and cannot hold a blow.
Click to expand...

Have you ever played the game ? England would piss on Russia like Wales did. At least the Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your League is second rate
> 
> 
> 
> Russian League is rated higher than Portuguese, Belgian, Danish, Croatian and is in the 6th place in Europe.
> You wish to call it 'second rate'? Ok, but it is not true, it's just your denial to confess the real situation
> Member associations - UEFA rankings - Country coefficients – UEFA.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those Leagues are anything but feeders.
> 
> England,Germany,Spain and Italy are the big players with maybe France on the periphery.Russia has the financial muscle and the population to be alongside them but isnt. Maybe the World Cup will inspire the youngsters to play the game. The more that kids play the better the game will become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Big players' from England has shown less than 'feeders' players' from Russia playing against Croatia.
> Scenario was similar - scored first, got 1 goal to own net, game went to add time, got one more...but Russians started run and play with all their heart and spirit while 'top-class' English simply got upset and stopped.
> Comparing those 2 games Russia deserved bronze-match more. Though I do confess English players are more skilled.
> I've realized why England cannot get Cup for so long while being strong team - a problem is in their minds. Talk too much brave words and cannot hold a blow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever played the game ? England would piss on Russia like Wales did. At least the Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
Click to expand...

One more example proving that Brits cannot lose like men...just crying. 
Fact is Russia was much closer to win Hrvats than England was. Fact is Russians played better though they are less skilled while englishmen began crying at 105th minute of the game.

Wales...your Wales won absolutely another team! Only 2 players are the same, another coach.
Let's remind wales' lost when Evseev scored the only goal and left you out of Cup.
We also had 1-7 from Portugal 10 years ago and victory over England 2-1 8 years ago...and what? It is a game! Today you win, tomorrow you lose..

Talking to you is very unpleasant...sorry, I won't further


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tilly said:


> Well, England threw it away
> 
> But congrats on getting to the semi’s, and congrats to Croatia.
> 
> I think it will be a good final on Sunday.


Croatia v. France, er, just as I predicted at the start. Wow

Started without USA, Italy or the Dutch, so of course its Croatia v France


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.


You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
Click to expand...

Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?


----------



## Stratford57

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
Click to expand...

It can only be a player who was not born in Russia. But only theoretically.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Stratford57 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can only be a player who was not born in Russia. But only theoretically.
Click to expand...

So there arent any Gays in Russia ?


----------



## Stratford57

Tommy Tainant said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can only be a player who was not born in Russia. But only theoretically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So there arent any Gays in Russia ?
Click to expand...

There are gays in Russia but they are mainly showmen, stylists, dancers etc. For some reason they prefer not to choose occupations for real men, like playing football, for example.

BTW, a head of the  dance group I used to belong to was a gay and he was chasing all our guys in the group (even teenagers). Since then I can't stand gays. And almost all the people in the lands of historical Russia have NO respect for the gays. We treat them like the people with mental disease. (Oh, and I'm not from Russia but from Ukraine.)


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Stratford57 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can only be a player who was not born in Russia. But only theoretically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So there arent any Gays in Russia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are but they are mainly showmen, stylists, dancers etc. For some reason they prefer not to choose occupations for real men, like football, for example. A head of the  dance group I used to belong to was a gay.
Click to expand...

Maybe they are afraid to reveal themselves in a backward country ? Its not much different over here in regards football. Its the last bastion of bigotry.


----------



## BlackSand

*.*​
*Woot-Woot ... Geaux Croatia*

​
.​


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
Click to expand...

I don't pay much attention on such things. 
If he wants that it is his position. I just want him to keep it a secret so that boys his fans wouldn't wish to copy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't pay much attention on such things.
> If he wants that it is his position. I just want him to keep it a secret so that boys his fans wouldn't wish to copy.
Click to expand...

It might help youngsters come to terms with their sexuality. Thats a good thing.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian players can go home and beat their wives legally. That would be a comfort to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't pay much attention on such things.
> If he wants that it is his position. I just want him to keep it a secret so that boys his fans wouldn't wish to copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might help youngsters come to terms with their sexuality. Thats a good thing.
Click to expand...

Actually youngsters have no their own opinion on anything.
They just copy those who are authoritative for them. And it happens in all spheres of life - they start smoking to look like some tough guy in a movie, they start going in for some sports because leader of their class does, they decide to try ass-fucking just because their favourite singer is gay, etc.
That is not their decision,  not what they really want but it is a result of pressure of the society surrounding a person.
Young people have too weak own opinion and life experience so they are very easy to be manipulated.
We do keep them away from many bad things - do not allow alcohol until 18 years old (or 21 in the usa), do not allow them to join some gangsters group, do not allow them to do something bad to animals... the same is keeping them in normal sexuality until they grow up. 
If some person is in fact a mistake of nature and has appetence to own gender so by age of 18 or 21 he has enough life experience to understand it for sure but not earlier.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the slave of stereotypes created by lying western media.
> Women in Russia have more rights than in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can only be a player who was not born in Russia. But only theoretically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So there arent any Gays in Russia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are but they are mainly showmen, stylists, dancers etc. For some reason they prefer not to choose occupations for real men, like football, for example. A head of the  dance group I used to belong to was a gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are afraid to reveal themselves in a backward country ? Its not much different over here in regards football. Its the last bastion of bigotry.
Click to expand...

'Backward country' is the one which keeps normal social points, the one which has less perverts? 
It seems your brain is switched wrong way.

Homosexuality is abnormal according to nature itself! And according to humans morality as well (religion, culture, history...)
When some society begins fighting for gays' rights forgetting about interests of normal majority I call that society sick.

For example in Russia gays are not persecuted and they are not divided from normal people...they vote, visit any places they wish, work any job they want and feel ok. But as soon as they try to get some advantage or start showing their sickness publically our society says them to shut up and disappear.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Eugene said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statistically one of the Russian players will be Gay. Which one do you think it is ?
> 
> 
> 
> It can only be a player who was not born in Russia. But only theoretically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So there arent any Gays in Russia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are but they are mainly showmen, stylists, dancers etc. For some reason they prefer not to choose occupations for real men, like football, for example. A head of the  dance group I used to belong to was a gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are afraid to reveal themselves in a backward country ? Its not much different over here in regards football. Its the last bastion of bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Backward country' is the one which keeps normal social points, the one which has less perverts?
> It seems your brain is switched wrong way.
> 
> Homosexuality is abnormal according to nature itself! And according to humans morality as well (religion, culture, history...)
> When some society begins fighting for gays' rights forgetting about interests of normal majority I call that society sick.
> 
> For example in Russia gays are not persecuted and they are not divided from normal people...they vote, visit any places they wish, work any job they want and feel ok. But as soon as they try to get some advantage or start showing their sickness publically our society says them to shut up and disappear.
Click to expand...

Every time you post you show up your backward shit hole of a country for what it is. Get back to your cave.


----------



## Stratford57

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can only be a player who was not born in Russia. But only theoretically.
> 
> 
> 
> So there arent any Gays in Russia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are but they are mainly showmen, stylists, dancers etc. For some reason they prefer not to choose occupations for real men, like football, for example. A head of the  dance group I used to belong to was a gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are afraid to reveal themselves in a backward country ? Its not much different over here in regards football. Its the last bastion of bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Backward country' is the one which keeps normal social points, the one which has less perverts?
> It seems your brain is switched wrong way.
> 
> Homosexuality is abnormal according to nature itself! And according to humans morality as well (religion, culture, history...)
> When some society begins fighting for gays' rights forgetting about interests of normal majority I call that society sick.
> 
> For example in Russia gays are not persecuted and they are not divided from normal people...they vote, visit any places they wish, work any job they want and feel ok. But as soon as they try to get some advantage or start showing their sickness publically our society says them to shut up and disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time you post you show up your backward shit hole of a country for what it is. Get back to your cave.
Click to expand...

He just has been trying to politely answer your stupid questions, Tommy. But seems like it would have been smarter just to ignore you.


----------



## Eugene

Tommy Tainant said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can only be a player who was not born in Russia. But only theoretically.
> 
> 
> 
> So there arent any Gays in Russia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are but they are mainly showmen, stylists, dancers etc. For some reason they prefer not to choose occupations for real men, like football, for example. A head of the  dance group I used to belong to was a gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are afraid to reveal themselves in a backward country ? Its not much different over here in regards football. Its the last bastion of bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Backward country' is the one which keeps normal social points, the one which has less perverts?
> It seems your brain is switched wrong way.
> 
> Homosexuality is abnormal according to nature itself! And according to humans morality as well (religion, culture, history...)
> When some society begins fighting for gays' rights forgetting about interests of normal majority I call that society sick.
> 
> For example in Russia gays are not persecuted and they are not divided from normal people...they vote, visit any places they wish, work any job they want and feel ok. But as soon as they try to get some advantage or start showing their sickness publically our society says them to shut up and disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time you post you show up your backward shit hole of a country for what it is. Get back to your cave.
Click to expand...

Our dialogue reminds me this picture


----------



## Stratford57

Today FIFA president Gianni Infantino described Russia 2018 as the "best World Cup" ever , thanks to the quality of football and organisation of the tournament.

"Since a couple of years I was saying that this will be the best World Cup ever. Today I can say it even more, with more conviction... It is the best World Cup ever. For this, I would, first of all, like to thank everyone, which was involved in the participation, the organisation of the World Cup," Infantino said.

"The Russian people, a big, big thank you to Russia. A big thank to the Russian government, president Putin, of course, the organising committee, the Russian Football Union, everyone who was involved in this country to make sure this World Cup would be the best ever.

FIFA president Gianni Infantino says Russia 2018 has been best World Cup

And how well organized the Olympics in Sochi-2016 were! Modern Russia has been doing everything so well in spite of all the pressure, sanctions, false accusations etc. And thus making her dishonest competitors even crazier.


----------



## Eugene

3d place match was good. Interesting to watch.

England lost their last game at the Cup.
They played well a half of the match but spiritless again...without much wish to win.
Belgium had less ball possession but their attacks were much more dangerous. So the game result is right.
Belgium has shown their best result since 1986. Congratulations! ...though I am still sure their team is the strongest in the world now.
English team has disappointed with low realization...they were good just in standards (free kicks, corners...).

Few English fans at this Cup thanks to lying western mainly British anti Russian propaganda. I think it was one of the reasons for such playing of English team though this generation of their players is great. ...and May decided not to support them...typical baba Yaga!


----------



## Papageorgio

Who is still playing? I haven’t had chance to watch any games.


----------



## Stratford57

Papageorgio said:


> Who is still playing? I haven’t had chance to watch any games.


France vs Croatia in the final on Sunday. Macron and another 14 leaders expected to watch that game live in Moscow.

Croatia and France football federations engage in Twitter trolling ahead of World Cup Final
Macron, Bach and Bolt – big names expected among World Cup final spectators


----------



## Eugene

Stratford57 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is still playing? I haven’t had chance to watch any games.
> 
> 
> 
> France vs Croatia in the final on Sunday. Macron and another 14 leaders expected to watch that game live in Moscow.
> 
> Croatia and France football federations engage in Twitter trolling ahead of World Cup Final
> Macron, Bach and Bolt – big names expected among World Cup final spectators
Click to expand...

I wouldn't give visa to Bach as he is corrupted anti Russian jerk. After all he had done to our Olympic teams...and all that pressure of western barking dogs is not an excuse.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Harsh penalty in my opinion.


----------



## Toro

France were worthy winners.


----------



## boedicca

Toro said:


> France were worthy winners.



Agreed.  Mbappé is awesome!


----------



## Eugene

Great match and great World Cup!
Awesome team France! They are really the best. Congratulations to all frenchmen!

Only Belgium could have chance against them.


----------



## Toro

Putin had an umbrella and the leaders of France and Croatia don't.


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> Putin had an umbrella and the leaders of France and Croatia don't.



That is all you saw? I guess I’m happy I missed it if that is all anyone focused on.


----------



## Stratford57

Eugene said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is still playing? I haven’t had chance to watch any games.
> 
> 
> 
> France vs Croatia in the final on Sunday. Macron and another 14 leaders expected to watch that game live in Moscow.
> 
> Croatia and France football federations engage in Twitter trolling ahead of World Cup Final
> Macron, Bach and Bolt – big names expected among World Cup final spectators
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't give visa to Bach as he is corrupted anti Russian jerk. After all he had done to our Olympic teams...and all that pressure of western barking dogs is not an excuse.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't invite Bach anywhere or even shake his hand after his dishonest banning clean Russian sportsmen from Olympics.

However his invitation blows away another myth British Media has been spinning before England/ Belgium match: British royals and  _mother Teresa_ are not coming to Russia *because Russia doesn't allow them to come.* Oh, what a poor and idiotic excuse for putting their dirty political games ahead of real sports games which are a lot more important for their country and their people!

*Princes William and Harry have been banned from the World Cup*
https://www.marieclaire.co.uk/entertainment/people/princes-william-harry-world-cup-606447


----------



## abu afak

Yes, "France" won.
They look French to me!

_*France's Paul Pogba celebrates after scoring his side's third goal during the final match. PHOTO: ASSOCIATED PRESS*_







`


----------



## Stratford57

abu afak said:


> Yes, "France" won.
> They look French to me!
> 
> _*France's Paul Pogba celebrates after scoring his side's third goal during the final match. PHOTO: ASSOCIATED PRESS*_


I was wondering about the *same thing*!!!! May be it's a new French reality after EU stupid  migrants policy.


----------



## abu afak

Stratford57 said:


> I was wondering about the *same thing*!!!! May be it's a new French reality after their stupid "refugees" policy.


The whole thing is RiDICKulous.
The game should be awarded to the Croation team.
`


----------



## Dalia

Toro said:


> France were worthy winners.


This is the party here the noise in the streets .... We won two stars


 

Zidane remains the best player for me


----------



## Toro

Stratford57 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "France" won.
> They look French to me!
> 
> _*France's Paul Pogba celebrates after scoring his side's third goal during the final match. PHOTO: ASSOCIATED PRESS*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about the *same thing*!!!! May be it's a new French reality after EU stupid  migrants policy.
Click to expand...


lol

No way France wins the World Cup without their black footballers.


----------



## abu afak

Toro said:


> lol
> 
> *No way France wins without black footballers.*
> 
> View attachment 205029


EXACTLY/That was MY point!
(how blindingly obtuse can one be)

But France did NOT become France/is not French because of any Blacks.
These are IMPORTS to France.
`


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dalia said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> France were worthy winners.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the party here the noise in the streets .... We won two stars
> View attachment 205023
> 
> Zidane remains the best player for me
> 
> View attachment 205024
Click to expand...

I saw Zidane play once. He had Raul,Figo and Ballack on the pitch and he was head and shoulders above them.


----------



## bodecea

abu afak said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about the *same thing*!!!! May be it's a new French reality after their stupid "refugees" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing is RiDICKulous.
> The game should be awarded to the Croation team.
> `
Click to expand...

Why?  France played a better game.


----------



## bodecea

abu afak said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> *No way France wins without black footballers.*
> 
> View attachment 205029
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY/That was MY point!
> (how blindingly obtuse can one be)
> 
> But France did NOT become France/is not French because of any Blacks.
> These are IMPORTS to France.
> `
Click to expand...

Wait...you think that only white people live in France?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> France were worthy winners.


They got better throughout the competition. They were a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

bodecea said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> *No way France wins without black footballers.*
> 
> View attachment 205029
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY/That was MY point!
> (how blindingly obtuse can one be)
> 
> But France did NOT become France/is not French because of any Blacks.
> These are IMPORTS to France.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...you think that only white people live in France?
Click to expand...

I think he might.


----------



## Dalia

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> France were worthy winners.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the party here the noise in the streets .... We won two stars
> View attachment 205023
> 
> Zidane remains the best player for me
> 
> View attachment 205024
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw Zidane play once. He had Raul,Figo and Ballack on the pitch and he was head and shoulders above them.
Click to expand...

Zidane is the best player of all time it's not Messi or Ronaldo who are the best it's him, I know football because I watch the matches to make bets.
Zidane have something more


----------



## Dalia

bodecea said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> *No way France wins without black footballers.*
> 
> View attachment 205029
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY/That was MY point!
> (how blindingly obtuse can one be)
> 
> But France did NOT become France/is not French because of any Blacks.
> These are IMPORTS to France.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...you think that only white people live in France?
Click to expand...

Many of his players come from citys they participate in the football clubs of their cities Kylian Mbappé is the new prodigy


----------



## abu afak

bodecea said:


> ...
> Wait...you think that only white people live in France?


Up until the last few decades.... mainly (but not Strawman "only") Yes.

What a Stupid and juvenile post.

16 of the 23 players are recent Immigrants..
(probably a few more, Only One or Two Gen old ones)

On France's World Cup roster, soccer DNA outranks national origins

"...*Sixteen of the 23 players on the team come from families that recently immigrated to France from places like Zaire,*Martinique, Cameroon, Morocco, Angola, Congo or Algeria. Forward *Antoine Griezmann, the team’s leading scorer, is half-German and half-Portuguese.*
Defender Samuel Umtiti, who scored the goal that sent France to the final, was born in *Cameroon.*
Teenage prodigy Kylian Mbappe is part Cameroonian, part Algerian."..."
`


----------



## Dalia

Toro said:


> Putin had an umbrella and the leaders of France and Croatia don't.


He was alone without Brigitte, and the president of the Croatia, i say, seemed to be making advances too Macron


----------



## Eugene

abu afak said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Wait...you think that only white people live in France?
> 
> 
> 
> Up until the last few decades.... mainly (but not Strawman "only") Yes.
> 
> What a Stupid and juvenile post.
> 
> 16 of the 23 players are recent Immigrants..
> (probably a few more, Only One or Two Gen old ones)
> 
> On France's World Cup roster, soccer DNA outranks national origins
> 
> "...*Sixteen of the 23 players on the team come from families that recently immigrated to France from places like Zaire,*Martinique, Cameroon, Morocco, Angola, Congo or Algeria. Forward *Antoine Griezmann, the team’s leading scorer, is half-German and half-Portuguese.*
> Defender Samuel Umtiti, who scored the goal that sent France to the final, was born in *Cameroon.*
> Teenage prodigy Kylian Mbappe is part Cameroonian, part Algerian."..."
> `
Click to expand...

Right!
French team is the team collected from all french ex-colonies.
But there are such players in other teams too.

It doesn't matter if player negro or not but it is important where he appeared as a football player where he was made skilled...


----------



## Stratford57

*French President Emmanuel Macron couldn’t contain his joy as France beat Croatia 4-2 to win the World Cup at Moscow's Luzhniki Stadium on Sunday.*

Macron celebrates wildly in front of Putin at World Cup final in Moscow (PHOTO)

Looks like Macron was just about to jump off the building. Too bad he didn't...


----------



## Eugene

Stratford57 said:


> View attachment 205075
> 
> *French President Emmanuel Macron couldn’t contain his joy as France beat Croatia 4-2 to win the World Cup at Moscow's Luzhniki Stadium on Sunday.*
> 
> Macron celebrates wildly in front of Putin at World Cup final in Moscow (PHOTO)
> 
> Looks like Macron was just about to jump off the building. Too bad he didn't...


Wow, he looks like a human being...with emotions...
I thought all western leaders are not human at all as they do not take care of people, have no children...


----------



## Stratford57

'Putin! Eh! Eh! Eh!’: Victorious French squad dedicates chant to Russian leader (VIDEO)


----------

